# ¿Por qué los gandaluces son tan fanáticos religiosos?



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.

¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Valores y tradiciones no. Estás hablando de creencia en dioses imaginarios crueles asesinos y genocidas. No lo vincules a España de por sí.


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Abr 2022)

Se adora el status quo. Y contra mas ferviente pareces mas aceptado eres dentro de ese status quo.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Abr 2022)

Yo he visto saltar la valla a andaluces chungos que con pantalón de tela y camisa de franela que de un manotazo te dejan ko.

Nada de tipos de gimnasio con barbas y tatoos....tios de campo grandes y con cara de mala ostia...yo me he cachondeado mucho de El Rocío pero delante de ellos no me atrevería a decir ni mu.


----------



## TomásPlatz (15 Abr 2022)

porque son borregos


----------



## arc1776 (15 Abr 2022)

Nunca entendi lo del fanatismo religioso y votar 40 años al pzoe.


----------



## Nua (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



De mi experiencia andaluza puedo aseguraros que solo es tradición .Conocí a gente ni creyente ni practicante que en Semana Santa se emocionan con su Virgen o su Crucificado como si les fuera la vida en ello . Como cantaba Serrat en su " Saeta " que reproduce un poema de Machado : _es la fe de mis mayores. _Solo es eso y ¿ dañan a alguien ? ,no es la Virgen o el Cristo , es el recuerdo de la niñez


----------



## Guano For Life (15 Abr 2022)

IQ medio de la población
Por debajo de 93 y clima caluroso, los niveles de aborregamiento llevan a hacer cosas tales como las que describe el OP


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> IQ medio de la población
> Por debajo de 93 y clima caluroso, los niveles de aborregamiento llevan a hacer cosas tales como las que describe el OP



Pues entonces Cataluña debe ser atroz porque son la media entre andaluces de 93 + moros de 81.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Se adora el status quo. Y contra mas ferviente pareces mas aceptado eres dentro de ese status quo.



Entonces es solo postureo social.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Tonta es la puta de tu madre moromierda. Valores por los cojones. Una tiranía de una mafia criminal que ha sido siempre la Iglesia, en cualquier país y con cualquier Dios. Ya va siendo hora de que os metáis los dioses imaginarios y la tiranía asesina por los cojones, o que lo aceptéis las críticas porque sois lo mismo que la mafia del Orgullo Gay.


----------



## Rodal (15 Abr 2022)

Continue viendolo desde fuera. Mejor no se acerque, vaya a ser que le salpique algo de cultura y aprenda cosas.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Continue viendolo desde fuera. Mejor no se acerque, vaya a ser que le salpique algo de cultura y aprenda cosas.



Claro claro. Es un espectáculo vergonzoso de incultura extrema pero tenemos que aprender de vosotros, como de los moros bailando en círculo. 

Sois esto.


----------



## Nua (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Me duele que les des ese apelativo de gandules porque eso es no conocerles .Ellos tienen un concepto de la vida muy diferente al resto de españoles , no es que sean vagos , es que entienden como nadie el " carpe diem " .Cuando yo llegué a Andalucía me llamó la atención que lo que en el resto del país son promesas, allí son realidades , lo ves por ejemplo cuando te encuentras a alguien conocido no te dicen " A ver si nos vemos un día y charlamos" , no ellos te dicen " Venga , vamos a tomarnos algo y charlamos " ,; esto me encantó especialmente porque llegaba del Norte tan metódico , tan hermético y esta gente consiguió darme lo que a mi me faltaba .
Adoro a los andaluces
Mira , mi compañero es holandés y me supo definir maravillosamente la sensación que le produjeron las procesiones ; según él es una catarsis social de la que salen más humanos .Y así la entiendo yo ahora .Los únicos que sienten vergüenza son los que mezclan los sentimientos particulares con la política que curiosamente llamamos democrática pero que expulsa todo lo que no comprende


----------



## Rodal (15 Abr 2022)

Bien hecho. Asi ganamos espacio.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (15 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> IQ medio de la población
> Por debajo de 93 y clima caluroso, los niveles de aborregamiento llevan a hacer cosas tales como las que describe el OP



Pues de toda la vida , cuando veníais de vacaciones, a chupar a casa de los familiares, erais los madrileños, catalanes y vascos los más tontos..., y todos os dábamos de collejas. Pronto volveréis otra vez.
Aquí, un vendedor ambulante con 93, gana el triple que tú, y un agricultor, ni te cuento.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Abr 2022)

La Semana Santa en Andalucia es más tradición que religión,

la gente en Andalucia no es más religiosa que en otras partes de España,

te puedes encontrar a una chortina vestida de mantilla en una procesión...
y la noche después se va de rave, se come medio pollo de MDMA y se folla al primero que pilla,

simples costumbres y tradiciones, como los castillos de mierda en Cagaluña o los tontos de las piedras en el País Asco,

el 90% de los españoles se han pinchado la kakuna porque lo hace el resto de la gente,
esos mismos son los que van a esas cosas.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Nua dijo:


> Me duele que les des ese apelativo de gandules porque eso es no conocerles .Ellos tienen un concepto de la vida muy diferente al resto de españoles , no es que sean vagos , es que entienden como nadie el " carpe diem " .Cuando yo llegué a Andalucía me llamó la atención que lo que en el resto del país son promesas, allí son realidades , lo ves por ejemplo cuando te encuentras a alguien conocido no te dicen " A ver si nos vemos un día y charlamos" , no ellos te dicen " Venga , vamos a tomarnos algo y charlamos " ,; esto me encantó especialmente porque llegaba del Norte tan metódico , tan hermético y esta gente consiguió darme lo que a mi me faltaba .
> Adoro a los andaluces
> 
> 
> Mira , mi compañero es holandés y me supo definir maravillosamente la sensación que le produjeron las procesiones ; según él es una catarsis social de la que salen más humanos .Y así la entiendo yo ahora .Los únicos que sienten vergüenza son los que mezclan los sentimientos particulares con la política que curiosamente llamamos democrática pero que expulsa todo lo que no comprende



Si te parece les aplaudimos siendo una gentuza que lleva 40 años votando al PSOE con una mafia montada bestial viviendo del resto de España como los parásitos y vagos rojazos que son cuando tienen la mejor tierra de Europa y la tienen hecha una pocilga de vagos y maleantes que nos cuesta una pasta de mantener a los demás españoles. 

Aparte de que no tienen ni puta gracia sino muy mala hostia y van de graciosos siendo lo contrario. Y falsos como los moros, te intentan estafar si pueden siempre y mienten más que hablan. Esa pocilga mora no tiene absolutamente nada que respetarse, hay que pulverizarla y repoblarla de gente trabajadora y honrada de Castilla.


----------



## Guano For Life (15 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Pues de toda la vida , cuando veníais de vacaciones, a chupar a casa de los familiares, erais los madrileños, catalanes y vascos los más tontos..., y todos os dábamos de collejas. Pronto volveréis otra vez.
> Aquí, un vendedor ambulante con 93, gana el triple que tú, y un agricultor, ni te cuento.



No soy ni de Mandril ni Cagaluña ni País Etasuno.

Solo he ido una vez a Gandalucía y espero no tener que volver a ese puto secarral lleno de gentuza en lo que me queda de vida


----------



## Poseidón (15 Abr 2022)

Excusas para la fiesta.


----------



## LIRDISM (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Tonta es la puta de tu madre moromierda. Valores por los cojones. Una tiranía de una mafia criminal que ha sido siempre la Iglesia, en cualquier país y con cualquier Dios. Ya va siendo hora de que os metáis los dioses imaginarios y la tiranía asesina por los cojones, o que lo aceptéis las críticas porque sois lo mismo que la mafia del Orgullo Gay.



Cuales son los valores del cristianismo, retrasado, te sabes los mandamientos de la ley de dios , los valores que procesa el cristianismo, o es lo mismo las pequeñas iglesias que la gran institución que es el Vaticano o los obispados en otra época que practicaban la geopolítica y tenían intereses, hablamos de valores que ha dado a la sociedad, exista o no, dios. . El cristianismo ha dado mucho a la humanidad incluso el Vaticano por muy perverso que fuera en momentos de la historia, lo importante son los valores que procesa en vez de la religión de mutilar niños para convertirlos en otro sexo o matar a alguien por mostrar la imagen del profeta que se caso con una niña de seis anos.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (15 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> No soy ni de Mandril ni Cagaluña ni País Etasuno.
> 
> Solo he ido una vez a Gandalucía y espero no tener que volver a ese puto secarral lleno de gentuza en lo que me queda de vida



Si no eres, lo pareces, da igual.
Tieso,...que eres un tieso.


----------



## Rodal (15 Abr 2022)

Nua dijo:


> Me duele que les des ese apelativo de gandules porque eso es no conocerles .Ellos tienen un concepto de la vida muy diferente al resto de españoles , no es que sean vagos , es que entienden como nadie el " carpe diem " .Cuando yo llegué a Andalucía me llamó la atención que lo que en el resto del país son promesas, allí son realidades , lo ves por ejemplo cuando te encuentras a alguien conocido no te dicen " A ver si nos vemos un día y charlamos" , no ellos te dicen " Venga , vamos a tomarnos algo y charlamos " ,; esto me encantó especialmente porque llegaba del Norte tan metódico , tan hermético y esta gente consiguió darme lo que a mi me faltaba .
> Adoro a los andaluces
> 
> 
> Mira , mi compañero es holandés y me supo definir maravillosamente la sensación que le produjeron las procesiones ; según él es una catarsis social de la que salen más humanos .Y así la entiendo yo ahora .Los únicos que sienten vergüenza son los que mezclan los sentimientos particulares con la política que curiosamente llamamos democrática pero que expulsa todo lo que no comprende



Ya, ...tu compañero holandés.
Mire usted, las procesiones de Semana Santa no estan hechas para que usted las entienda o las comprenda. Se sacan de igual manera independientemente de lo que piense usted o su amiguito holandes. Unos participan por fe, la mayoria por tradicion. Si no tiene ninguna de las dos cosas, al menos respete.


----------



## .AzaleA. (15 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué hay tanta manía en España hacia las procesiones andaluzas de Semana Santa?


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Cuales son los valores del cristianismo, retrasado, te sabes los mandamientos de la ley de dios , los valores que procesa el cristianismo, o es lo mismo las pequeñas iglesias que la gran institución que es el Vaticano o los obispados en otra época que practicaban la geopolítica y tenían intereses, hablamos de valores que ha dado a la sociedad, exista o no, dios. . El cristianismo ha dado mucho a la humanidad incluso el Vaticano por muy perverso que fuera en momentos de la historia, lo importante son los valores que procesa en vez de la religión de mutilar niños para convertirlos en otro sexo o matar a alguien por mostrar la imagen del profeta que se caso con una niña de seis anos.



VETE A TOMAR POR CULO PAYASO CREYENTE EN DIOSES IMAGINARIOS HIJO DE PUTA

Los millones de personas que lleváis milenios esclavizando, saqueando, parasitando, torturando y asesinando en nombre de un puto dios imaginario.


----------



## tontimer (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Aqui no tenemos al Real Madrid ni al Atleti que provocan la misma mierda cuando juegan.


----------



## .AzaleA. (15 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> No soy ni de Mandril ni Cagaluña ni País Etasuno.
> 
> Solo he ido una vez a Gandalucía y espero no tener que volver a ese puto secarral lleno de gentuza en lo que me queda de vida




¿Qué te pasó allí?


Pd: En este hilo faltan andaluces opinando.... @Bye Felicia @Cacaceitero @visaman


----------



## Guano For Life (15 Abr 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Si no eres, lo pareces, da igual.
> Tieso,...que eres un tieso.



Lo de tieso.... lo siento pero no entiendo la jerga gitano-moruna-gandaluza

Por tu escozor y falta de argumentos veo que he dado en hueso y te jode

Venga, que llegas tarde para pegarte con otros 200 mongolos por ver quien es el primero que le besa los pies a una figura de escayola


----------



## Alcazar (15 Abr 2022)

Esos brotes de fanatismo solo se ven en el salto a la verja del Rocío y en la salida de alguna cofradía en Sevilla, pero son cosas muy puntales.

Recuerdo el blog de una americana que vivía en Madrid que tenía unas entradas donde narraba que vino a Andalucía en Semana Santa y que estaba muy decepcionada porque no había visto gente llorando ni otros momentos de histeria colectiva. Según ella, sus profesores de español madrileños le habían dicho que ver esas cosas era lo normal en la semana santa andaluza y ella no sabía se le habían trolleado o si había ido al sitio equivocado   

Se puede ver a gente llorando porque su padre era costalero y se murió hace poco y le dan como homenaje a los hijos que hagan una llamada al paso o algo así, pero nada mas.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (15 Abr 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Qué te pasó allí?
> 
> 
> Pd: En este hilo faltan andaluces opniando.... @Bye Felicia @Cacaceitero @visaman



Supongo que se reirían de el, no me extraña.


----------



## Nua (15 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Ya, ...tu compañero holandés.
> Mire usted, las procesiones de Semana Santa no estan hechas para que usted las entienda o las comprenda. Se sacan de igual manera independientemente de lo que piense usted o su amiguito holandes. Unos participan por fe, la mayoria por tradicion. Si no tiene ninguna de las dos cosas, al menos respete.



Me hizo recordar el comentario de un profesor portugués que al hablar de los castellanos los definía como " Arrogantes" , efectivamente , Ud es un ejemplo típico de español que aprovecha cualquier ocasión para darnos un carnet que nos permita pensar como Ud , y lo siento , yo voy por libre pero jamás falto al respeto a nadie ; no soy creyente pero me emociona ver que la gente es capaz de emocionarse , qué le voy a hacer.......


----------



## LIRDISM (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> VETE A TOMAR POR CULO PAYASO CREYENTE EN DIOSES IMAGINARIOS HIJO DE PUTA
> 
> Los millones de personas que lleváis milenios esclavizando, saqueando, parasitando, torturando y asesinando en nombre de un puto dios imaginario.



Quien cojones ha esclavizado y matado subnormal, ponme la lista y que tiene que ver una institución pequeña a una grande que tienen otros intereses. El cristianismo ha sido quien ha salvado a nuestra civilización de otros pueblos que quisieron tomarlo, ha dado unidad a Europa, ha sido el mediador entre reyes, fue la que mas aportó en la creación de universidades y ha dado valores morales a muchos pueblos y a un continente donde practicaban el canibalismo, ha dado esperanza de que hay vida más allá y el catolicismo ha igualado a los hombres, algo que no era común en otras épocas, por eso significa , universalismo.


----------



## Alcazar (15 Abr 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay tanta manía en España hacia las procesiones andaluzas de Semana Santa?



La misma que hay hacia el flamenco, las ferias, las romerías... envidia de una cultura popular viva y pujante que no ha doblado las manos ante el rodillo homogeneizador anglo. En sus taifas ya no queda nada de eso, solo un folklore fosilizado.


----------



## .AzaleA. (15 Abr 2022)

Sobreentiendo que el odio hacia esa especie de "procesiones tribales" deviene por el contexto religioso del que está impregnado.

La feria de Sevilla, por ejemplo, sí suele gustar más.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (15 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Lo de tieso.... lo siento pero no entiendo la jerga gitano-moruna-gandaluza
> 
> Por tu escozor y falta de argumentos veo que he dado en hueso y te jode
> 
> Venga, que llegas tarde para pegarte con otros 200 mongolos por ver quien es el primero que le besa los pies a una figura de escayola



Poco se nota ese coeficiente superior tuyo.
Deja de ver la tele y tragarte topicazos.


----------



## Nua (15 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Esos brotes de fanatismo solo se ven en el salto a la verja del Rocío y en la salida de alguna cofradía en Sevilla, pero son cosas muy puntales.
> 
> Recuerdo el blog de una americana que vivía en Madrid que tenía un blog que vino a Andalucía en Semana Santa y que estaba muy decepcionada porque no había visto gente llorando ni otros momentos de histeria colectiva. Según ella, sus profesores de español madrileños le habían dicho que ver esas cosas era lo normal en la semana santa andaluza
> 
> Se puede ver a gente llorando porque su padre era costalero y se murió hace poco y le dan como homenaje a los hijos que hagan una llamada al paso o algo así, pero nada mas.



Pues de eso estamos hablando, de que todo es tradición y respetar las tradiciones no debería de molestar a nadie


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Abr 2022)

Idolatría pagana en estado puro, algo prohibidísimo y abominable, según pone en las "sagradas escrituras" (antiguo testamento) de la religión católica. Los creyentes de esa secta no saben que hacen cosas contrarias a lo que pone en la Bilblia, también se dice en la Biblia que no se debe comer cerdo...

El doblepensar ese de el que habla Orwell, lo inventó la organización esa criminal internacional con sede en el Vaticano.


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Entonces es solo postureo social.



Es una convención social. Sin mas. Te puede gustar o no. Pero es lo que es. Hay gente que la abraza por pertenecia a grupo, otros por tradicion, otros por creencias misticas y otros por la fiesta y el postureo. Cada cual que haga lo que le salga de los cojones.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Escoria apestosa masónica, te vas al ignore, TROLAZO.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> La misma que hay hacia el flamenco, las ferias, las romerías... envidia de una cultura popular viva y pujante que no ha doblado las manos ante el rodillo homogeneizador anglo. En sus taifas ya no queda nada de eso, solo un folklore fosilizado.



¿Envidia de la cultura andaluza? ¿Qué cultura andaluza?

- Procesiones hay en toda España y son de viejos y paletos
- El Rocío da vergüenza ajena pero se entiende que es una romería para emborracharse y ligar
- Flamenco solo gusta a los turistas, a los españoles nos da ascazo y sida
- Feria de Abril una gitanada con las insufribles zevishana a todas horas tan cutre como la Oktoberfest pero en gandaluz
- Romerías hay en toda España

Andalucía NO NOS GUSTA a los demás españoles y los andaluces nos caen tan mal como los catalanes o vascos por un carácter de mierda, en su caso ir de graciosos siendo capullos con mala hostia siempre. Es un emirato moro de la PZOE con 8 millones de vagos parásitos delincuentes moracos todos.


----------



## .AzaleA. (15 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> La misma que hay hacia el flamenco, las ferias, las romerías... envidia de una cultura popular viva y pujante que no ha doblado las manos ante el rodillo homogeneizador anglo. En sus taifas ya no queda nada de eso, solo un folklore fosilizado.




Bueno, el tema "ferias" sigue vigente por casi toda España y es algo en lo que se invierte y recauda dinero. En Madrid es nuestro San Isidro con sus chotis, en Valencia las fallas... en Galicia imagino que también tendrán alguna fiesta popular para vestirse con trajes regionales, y que los yayos vayan a gastar dinero, etc.

Reitero en que, creo es el contexo RELIGIOSO lo que echa para atrás a la gente.


Pd: A mí no me va el flamenco en sí, pero luego hay canciones que se te quedan grabadas:


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Ninguna manía a los católicos, simplemente la cultura de la población va evolucionando y mejorando y lo de creer en dioses imaginarios e imponer a los demás todo alrededor de esa fantasía ya va cansando y ya se va teniendo que acabar. 

Ni protestantes ni pollas. El que pueda demostrar que existe un dios que lo demuestre, y mientras tanto basta ya de mierdas, imposiciones, saqueos y muertos por las religiones.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Es una convención social. Sin mas. Te puede gustar o no. Pero es lo que es. Hay gente que la abraza por pertenecia a grupo, otros por tradicion, otros por creencias misticas y otros por la fiesta y el postureo. Cada cual que haga lo que le salga de los cojones.



Como casarse por ejemplo. O ir de blanco las mujeres. Tradiciones que nadie quiere tocar pero que ya deberían ir desapareciendo por respeto a los millones de muertos asesinados por los fanaticos de las religiones.


----------



## Alcazar (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Envidia de la cultura andaluza? ¿Qué cultura andaluza?
> 
> - Procesiones hay en toda España y son de viejos y paletos
> - El Rocío da vergüenza ajena pero se entiende que es una romería para emborracharse y ligar
> ...



Semana Santa, romerias, música autóctona... las hay en otros lugares pero no tienen la misma pujanza ni el mismo esplendor. Y es lo que os jode cuando veis las tradiciones de vuestro terruño morir, que las del vecino sigan mas fuertes que nunca: Orgullo capillita: por qué en la España más laica crecen como nunca las procesiones (elconfidencial.com) 

Envidia de toda la vida, nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Abr 2022)

Son tan fanaticos religiosos que el psoe y sus rojadas arrasan casi siempre


----------



## Cacaceitero (15 Abr 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Qué te pasó allí?
> 
> 
> Pd: En este hilo faltan andaluces opinando.... @Bye Felicia @Cacaceitero @visaman



Yo personalmente me da igual, ignoro estas fiestas y ya, hamija Azalea.


----------



## Arthur69 (15 Abr 2022)

La apariencia es de una religiosidad tan infantil que en vez de cosiderarla religión sería más propio analizarla como muestra de histeria colectiva.


----------



## tocafa (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



¿Sabes lo que son la cultura y las tradiciones?

No. 

Pues entonces no hables de lo que no conoces y sólo ves por la tele.


----------



## Roshi (15 Abr 2022)

Porque nos sale de la polla. Luego muchos os ponéis a llorar porque buscáis una buena mujer que no os viogenize. 

Valores y tradiciones que es lo que os falta a muchos. Imbeciles


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Semana Santa, romerias, música autóctona... las hay en otros lugares pero no tienen la misma pujanza ni el mismo esplendor. Y es lo que os jode cuando veis las tradiciones de vuestro terruño morir, que las del vecino sigan mas fuertes que nunca: Orgullo capillita: por qué en la España más laica crecen como nunca las procesiones (elconfidencial.com)
> 
> Envidia de toda la vida, nada nuevo bajo el sol.



De qué hablas? Nadie tiene envidia de Andalucía salvo de que es una tierra acojonante con el mejor clima de Europa con grandes instalaciones turísticas, pueblos muy bonitos y bastante legado histórico.

Andalucía en general carga mucho a los españoles, nos cabrea como un hijo orgulloso de ser cateto, parásito y vago que no piensa dejar de serlo nunca. Sus tradiciones las vemos un coñazo y su humor lo odiamos.


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Como casarse por ejemplo. O ir de blanco las mujeres. Tradiciones que nadie quiere tocar pero que ya deberían ir desapareciendo por respeto a los millones de muertos asesinados por los fanaticos de las religiones.



Depende. Yo tengo la teoria de que las tradiciones no es algo que perviva por casposo. Creo que perviven porque esconden algo de darwinismo. Es decir, las sociedades sin tradicion fenecen y no sobreviven. Un ejemplo es la emancipacion y supuesta liberacion de la mujer. Esta claro que eso deriva en baja natalidad y `posterior muerte de la sociedad en la que se da. No entro en la justicia o no del dicho supuesto, hablo de numeros y realidades. Las tradiciones aunan a una sociedad a vivir en modo colmena y eso ayuda a su supervivencia. A la que eso no se da y aparece una sociedad mas cohesionada, barre a la que no lo está. Te puedo dar ejemplos como la invasion musulmana de la peninsula donde apenas 15 mil arabes arrasaron desde tarifa hasta el cantabrico, o la preminencia de 40 mil visigodos sobre una sociedad romanizada y agonica de 2 millones es el siglo V.


----------



## Tackler (15 Abr 2022)

No me gusta la semana santa pero al que citas te lo has cargado jajaja


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Depende. Yo tengo la teoria de que las tradiciones no es algo que perviva por casposo. Creo que perviven porque esconden algo de darwinismo. Es decir, las sociedades sin tradicion fenecen y no sobreviven. Un ejemplo es la emancipacion y supuesta liberacion de la mujer. Esta claro que eso deriva en baja natalidad y `posterior muerte de la sociedad en la que se da. No entro en la justicia o no del dicho supuesto, hablo de numeros y realidades. Las tradiciones aunan a una sociedad a vivir en modo colmena y eso ayuda a su supervivencia. A la que eso no se da y aparece una sociedad mas cohesionada, barre a la que no lo está. Te puedo dar ejemplos como la invasion musulmana de la peninsula donde apenas 15 mil arabes arrasaron desde tarifa hasta el cantabrico, o la preminencia de 40 mil visigodos sobre una sociedad romanizada y agonica de 2 millones es el siglo V.



Eso no significa que sea algo positivo. Que los cristianos y moros han matado a millones en nombre de sus dioses.


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Eso no significa que sea algo positivo. Que los cristianos y moros han matado a millones en nombre de sus dioses.



Es que lo positivo o no positivo es un puto convencionalismo humano. Es positivo o no es positivo que un leon se coma a una gacela? Pues mira sera positivo para el leon y sus cachorros, para la gacela es una putada. Pero es que la vida no es positivo o negativo, es vida o muerte, supervivencia basada en evolucion.
Yo no comparto el histerismo religioso pero acepto que exista y entiendo su seguimiento.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Es que lo positivo o no positivo es un puto convencionalismo humano. Es positivo o no es positivo que un leon se coma a una gacela? Pues mira sera positivo para el leon y sus cachorros, para la gacela es una putada. Pero es que la vida no es positivo o negativo, es vida o muerte, supervivencia basada en evolucion.
> Yo no comparto el histerismo religioso pero acepto que exista y entiendo su seguimiento.



Ya, que entiendo lo que dices. Que puede ser positivo para la supervivencia de ese grupo. Pero malo para los otros. 

Y los otros no somos precisamente enemigos extranjeros sino gente que nos negamos a creer en dioses imaginarios y prestarles devoción y sumisión de mil maneras durante toda tu vida.


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Abr 2022)

GITANOS
ANALFABETISMO CRONICO
SERVIDUMBRE


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ya, que entiendo lo que dices. Que puede ser positivo para la supervivencia de ese grupo. Pero malo para los otros.
> 
> Y los otros no somos precisamente enemigos extranjeros sino gente que nos negamos a creer en dioses imaginarios y prestarles devoción y sumisión de mil maneras durante toda tu vida.



Sinceramente, si tienes que dedicar tu tiempo a enfrentarte por conviccion a un fervor religioso... que sea contra uno que atenta contra tu sociedad y modo de vida... No contra el que en parte lo sustenta. Es como lo del feminismo y su ataque al hombre blanco y cristianismo y su defensa del islam. Es como el gilipollas que se dedica a derribar muros de carga en su casa.


----------



## Escaramuza (15 Abr 2022)

Lo de la semana santa en Andalucía es puro folklore, tradiciones y fiesta. Ahora estoy de costalero del cristo nazareno y luego me meto unas rayas. Hay paises aparentemente muy avanzados con un nivel de fanatismo religioso que asustaría a cualquier andaluz, por ejemplo USA.

En toda España se celebran procesiones, incluso en Francia.


----------



## mondeja (15 Abr 2022)

Otro más que no ha entendido una puta mierda de la semana santa, se cree que los que vamos a ver procesiones somos fanáticos religiosos. Como te han dicho anteriormente es una tradición, la gente no va a verlo por la Iglesia ni ostias en vinagre, de hecho las procesiones más tradicionalistas son las menos folclóricas y las que menos público atraen.

Las razones de por qué la semana santa sigue triunfando y aguantando al paso del tiempo son muchísimas, tantas que me daría mucha pereza explicártelas todas. Sólo te dejaré escrito aquí que tienes que entenderlo tú mismo, pero desde una perspectiva completamente materialista atea no te enterarás de absolutamente nada, para los materialistas todo el arte sería pérdida de tiempo.

La pérdida de tiempo es intentaros explicar algo de magia a los profanos y ateos, sea esta en ritos más o menos exotéricos. Un ser humano determinista no es más que una ameba.


----------



## mondeja (15 Abr 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay tanta manía en España hacia las procesiones andaluzas de Semana Santa?



Porque les recuerda a los mesetianos que otrora fueron estandarte del cristianismo que ahora son la punta de lanza de la matrix babilónica en la península y hasta unos moros del sur son capaces de salvaguardar mejor los valores que ellos crearon.

Sólo decir que ayer escuché en la calle la típica saeta cagándose en el judío, nunca falla, aquí no olvidamos el pasado. Mesetianos come rabos sionistas todos.


----------



## skan (15 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué tu madre es puta? ¿Simple vicio?


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Sinceramente, si tienes que dedicar tu tiempo a enfrentarte por conviccion a un fervor religioso... que sea contra uno que atenta contra tu sociedad y modo de vida... No contra el que en parte lo sustenta. Es como lo del feminismo y su ataque al hombre blanco y cristianismo y su defensa del islam. Es como el gilipollas que se dedica a derribar muros de carga en su casa.



Es tu opinión. En Holanda hay más de un 50% de ateos y se vive mejor que en países religiosos llenos de tarados.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Otro más que no ha entendido una puta mierda de la semana santa, se cree que los que vamos a ver procesiones somos fanáticos religiosos. Como te han dicho anteriormente es una tradición, la gente no va a verlo por la Iglesia ni ostias en vinagre, de hecho las procesiones más tradicionalistas son las menos folclóricas y las que menos público atraen.
> 
> Las razones de por qué la semana santa sigue triunfando y aguantando al paso del tiempo son muchísimas, tantas que me daría mucha pereza explicártelas todas. Sólo te dejaré escrito aquí que tienes que entenderlo tú mismo, pero desde una perspectiva completamente materialista atea no te enterarás de absolutamente nada, para los materialistas todo el arte sería pérdida de tiempo.
> 
> La pérdida de tiempo es intentaros explicar algo de magia a los profanos y ateos, sea esta en ritos más o menos exotéricos. Un ser humano determinista no es más que una ameba.



No es que no haya entendido nada, es que para eso abrí el hilo para preguntarlo.

Ya veo que vais a esas cosas como el que se disfraza de moros y cristianos y que no sois más fanáticos religiosos que el resto de españoles.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Porque les recuerda a los mesetianos que otrora fueron estandarte del cristianismo que ahora son la punta de lanza de la matrix babilónica en la península y hasta unos moros del sur son capaces de salvaguardar mejor los valores que ellos crearon.
> 
> Sólo decir que ayer escuché en la calle la típica saeta cagándose en el judío, nunca falla, aquí no olvidamos el pasado. Mesetianos come rabos sionistas todos.



Jajaja pero qué dices subnormal. En España hay procesiones de Semana Santa igual que ahí pero la gente no es tan tarada ni paletaza que mate por llevar a la virgen.


----------



## mondeja (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Jajaja pero qué dices subnormal. En España hay procesiones de Semana Santa igual que ahí pero la gente no es tan tarada ni paletaza que mate por llevar a la virgen.



Pero... ¿quién cojones mata por llevar a la virgen, dos paletazos de un pueblo perdido de la mano de Dios? Ni eso. Sólo son tus fantasías de ateo degenerado.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Pero... ¿quién cojones mata por llevar a la virgen, dos paletazos de un pueblo perdido de la mano de Dios? Ni eso. Sólo son tus fantasías de ateo degenerado.



Ya, pues se ven muchos por la tele. 

El ateísmo es simplemente no ser subnormal y no dejarse someter saquear y asesinar por hijos de puta que creen en dioses imaginarios o que qieren que creas en ellos para sacarte de todo.

Palurdo desdentao gandaluz.


----------



## Maddie (15 Abr 2022)

Disculpa pero eso nada que ver, si lees los mensajes contra la Semana Santa son de ateos y satánicos, es más, muchos protestantes vienen a ver las procesiones porque les parecen muy singulares y cargadas de fe.

Esos mensajes no los está escribiendo un protestante de los que hay en el foro, esos mensajes no condenan al catolicismo sino al cristianismo entero.

Llevan siglos creyendo que el protestante es el enemigo cuando es obvio que tanta inquina al cristianismo viene de masones, globalista , progres y ateos. Los protestantes también son cristianos.

No te confundas


----------



## Maddie (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Es tu opinión. En Holanda hay más de un 50% de ateos y se vive mejor que en países religiosos llenos de tarados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026383



Mejora tu inglés, allí no dice ateos, dice sin filiación que no es lo mismo. Manipulador.


----------



## Maddie (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ya, pues se ven muchos por la tele.
> 
> El ateísmo es simplemente no ser subnormal y no dejarse someter saquear y asesinar por hijos de puta que creen en dioses imaginarios o que qieren que creas en ellos para sacarte de todo.
> 
> Palurdo desdentao gandaluz.



Pues ve mejor la tele, nadie se mata por llevar un Palio o un trono, eso está arreglado desde meses antes porque de necesita una preparación física, gilipollas de mierda. Deja de mentir, deja de manipular.

Es que es lo que veo por la tele... La tele también te dice que Pedro es el menor presidente, eres idiotaaaaaaaaaa, idiota absoluto y un hijo de puta manipulador de mierda. Mentiroso.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Mejora tu inglés, allí no dice ateos, dice sin filiación que no es lo mismo. Manipulador.



Será gilipollas la retrasada. Eres tú la que manipula. Son putos ATEOS los holandeses, retrasada.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Pues ve mejor la tele, nadie se mata por llevar un Palio o un trono, eso está arreglado desde meses antes porque de necesita una preparación física, gilipollas de mierda. Deja de mentir, deja de manipular.
> 
> Es que es lo que veo por la tele... La tele también te dice que Pedro es el menor presidente, eres idiotaaaaaaaaaa, idiota absoluto y un hijo de puta manipulador de mierda. Mentiroso.



Desdentada gandaluza mora de mierda ponte a trabajar y deja de manipular parásita vaga de mierda.


----------



## mondeja (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Será gilipollas la retrasada. Eres tú la que manipula. Son putos ATEOS los holandeses, retrasada.















Ignore.


----------



## fluffy (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Valores y tradiciones no. Estás hablando de creencia en dioses imaginarios crueles asesinos y genocidas. No lo vincules a España de por sí.



Todo esto lo dice un tío que ha estudiado teología y aún así se hace preguntas. Me equivoco?


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

mondeja dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026404
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026405
> ...



¿Y qué crees que quiere decir que haya un 50% de no afiliados, puto subnormal?

Sojn ATEOS los holandeses. Ni creen ni dejan de creer, pasan de religiones. ¿O por qué crees que he puesto el ejemplo de Holanda?

Sois putos moros desdentados catetos y asalvajados los gandaluces incultos de mierda y parásitos de los españoles.


----------



## CANILLAS (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Tonto, imbécil, mamarracho, zampadoritos, a mamarla.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

CANILLAS dijo:


> Tonto, imbécil, mamarracho, zampadoritos, a mamarla.



Vete a La Meca a adorar a tu dios hijo de puta asesino cristiano de mierda


----------



## Elsexy (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Tampoco veo nada malo en ello, aunque entiendo que haya gente que no le guste, al igual que a otros no les gustan las fallas o los castellers.


----------



## Turbomax (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



pues en la pole te han follao el culo xavalote


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Tampoco veo nada malo en ello, aunque entiendo que haya gente que no le guste, al igual que a otros no les gustan las fallas o los castellers.



Entonces tampoco verás nada malo cuando miles y miles de moros españoles se junten a hacer sus movidas en la calle y sigan con sus costumbres de salvajes asesinos.


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Que sus tradiciones sean más llamativas no implica que sean más religiosas. 
Qué más te da?


----------



## afortunada (15 Abr 2022)

Porque son catetos.


----------



## Elsexy (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Entonces tampoco verás nada malo cuando miles y miles de moros españoles se junten a hacer sus movidas en la calle y sigan con sus costumbres de salvajes asesinos.



En su país que hagan lo que le salga del níspero, pero en el mío se hace lo que los españoles queramos o acodermos.


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> IQ medio de la población
> Por debajo de 93 y clima caluroso, los niveles de aborregamiento llevan a hacer cosas tales como las que describe el OP



Según el mapa los catalanes somos un poco más listos. Pues está claro que para lo que sirve...


----------



## Maddie (15 Abr 2022)

No hijo, eso solo haces tú, crees que todos somos de tu condición o que?? de mierda tu comentario y tu manera de pensar. Puedes creer lo que quieras pero eso que dices es falso.

Y si no te gusta que te citen no participes en un foro, se te ve de esos que quieren que les digan si a todo, pues no, lo que escribes es incorrecto y para muestra un botón. Papo de luz y esquelosfascistas son ellos son protestantes y no abrieron este hilo ni los otros atacando la semana Santa española.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> En su país que hagan lo que le salga del níspero, pero en el mío se hace lo que los españoles queramos o acodermos.



Ya pero es que ellos son y van a ser españoles también gracias a los putos andaluces de la PSOE por ejemplo.


----------



## Elsexy (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ya pero es que ellos son y van a ser españoles también gracias a los putos andaluces de la PSOE por ejemplo.



Pues si son españoles que adopten las costumbres españolas.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Que sus tradiciones sean más llamativas no implica que sean más religiosas.
> Qué más te da?



Hombre porque no te amargas la vida pensando en ello, pero no me gustan nada las costumbres bárbaras salvajes, ni los toros, ni matar animales por diversión, ni pasear crucificados ni adorar a dioses imaginarios ni ensalzar a una institución con 2000 años de criminalidad extrema que ha causado millones de muertos, torturados, esclavizados y saqueados en su nombre.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Pues si son españoles que adopten las costumbres españolas.



Que no son constumbres españolas, son de los creyentes en dioses imaginarios, Yo soy español y no son mis costumbres, ni las de millones de españoles.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Yo creo que es postureo en fechas muy señaladas, como cuando lloran como magdalenas por que la lluvia les impide pasear al idolo-muñeco en las procesiones. Seguro que la mayoría de ellos ni se digna a rezar una sola vez al año.

Un musulmán reza a Dios 5 veces al día, con sus flexiones, arrodillamientos y postraciones correspondientes, creo que un musulmán en un solo día reza más que muchos de ellos en toda su vida.


----------



## Bye Felicia (15 Abr 2022)

Un pais que no respeta ni defiende sus tradiciones esta condenado a la mas absoluta irrelevancia. Las señas de identidad no son el futbol o salvame, sino los eventos religiosos y/o la herencia cultural de cada pueblo. Que obviamente no tiene nadie la obligación de seguir, pero si de respetar.


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Si te parece les aplaudimos siendo una gentuza que lleva 40 años votando al PSOE con una mafia montada bestial viviendo del resto de España como los parásitos y vagos rojazos que son cuando tienen la mejor tierra de Europa y la tienen hecha una pocilga de vagos y maleantes que nos cuesta una pasta de mantener a los demás españoles.
> 
> Aparte de que no tienen ni puta gracia sino muy mala hostia y van de graciosos siendo lo contrario. Y falsos como los moros, te intentan estafar si pueden siempre y mienten más que hablan. Esa pocilga mora no tiene absolutamente nada que respetarse, hay que pulverizarla y repoblarla de gente trabajadora y honrada de Castilla.



Eso ya lo hicísteis no?...


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pues entonces Cataluña debe ser atroz porque son la media entre andaluces de 93 + moros de 81.



Entonces no lees el mapa, no?


----------



## Elsexy (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Hombre porque no te amargas la vida pensando en ello, pero no me gustan nada las costumbres bárbaras salvajes, ni los toros, ni matar animales por diversión, ni pasear crucificados ni adorar a dioses imaginarios ni ensalzar a una institución con 2000 años de criminalidad extrema que ha causado millones de muertos, torturados, esclavizados y saqueados en su nombre.



Razón no te falta, algunas costumbres como los toros a mi tampoco me gustan, pero de todas las que hay, las procesiones me parecen las menos "barbaras". 
Se monta más follones en las entradas y salidas de campos de fútbol y la gente parece no importarle mucho.


----------



## Maddie (15 Abr 2022)

El zoquete del OP me ha ahorrado el meterlo en el ignore, hijo de puta.


----------



## Elsexy (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Que no son constumbres españolas, son de los creyentes en dioses imaginarios, Yo soy español y no son mis costumbres, ni las de millones de españoles.



Cada uno que crea en lo que le de la gana.


----------



## StolenInnocence (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Y qué crees que quiere decir que haya un 50% de no afiliados, puto subnormal?
> 
> Sojn ATEOS los holandeses. Ni creen ni dejan de creer, pasan de religiones. ¿O por qué crees que he puesto el ejemplo de Holanda?
> 
> Sois putos moros desdentados catetos y asalvajados los gandaluces incultos de mierda y parásitos de los españoles.



A ver tarado te lo voy a explicar hasta para que un simplón lo entienda. El ser humano mata por la religión, la política, los intereses ,... Esa película que te has montado de buenos y malos me demuestra que eres más simple que un melón.

P.D. Soy agnóstico y jamás me definiría como ateo, Si eres ateo te toca demostrar que las leyes universales no tienen una causa, hazlo a ver si puedes demostrarlo simplón.


----------



## dragon33 (15 Abr 2022)

Podemierder abre hilo. Independientemente de lo que se crea estos asuntos dan dinero y mueve economía, bienvenidos sean.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> A ver tarado te lo voy a explicar hasta para que un simplón lo entienda. El ser humano mata por la religión, la política, los intereses ,... Esa película que te has montado de buenos y malos me demuestra que eres más simple que un melón.
> 
> P.D. Soy agnóstico y jamás me definiría como ateo, Si eres ateo te toca demostrar que las leyes universales no tienen una causa, hazlo a ver si puedes demostrarlo simplón.



Otro gañanazo gandalú inculto. Se ve que el dinero para la escolarización que os mandamos os lo gastáis en drogas y fino.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Podemierder abre hilo. Independientemente de lo que se crea estos asuntos dan dinero y mueve economía, bienvenidos sean.



Podemita tu puta madre payaso. Sois vomitivos. Tú además eres un puto nazi prorruso repugnante. Menuda puta joya eres psicópata palurdo.


----------



## dragon33 (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Podemita tu puta madre payaso. Sois vomitivos. Tú además eres un puto nazi prorruso repugnante. Menuda puta joya eres psicópata palurdo.




Eres tan ignorante que metes nazi y prorruso cuando eso en si es un oxímoron. Tus insultos me resbalan perdedor.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Entonces no lees el mapa, no?



¿Entonces no sabes que ese mapa es más falso que un duro de madera, no? 
Cataluña es Andalucía + Marrakech.


----------



## Tronio (15 Abr 2022)

Otro odiador,comunista,es lo que hay procesiones cristianas,España es Católica de siempre,dejar de tocar las pelotas que ya nos tenéis muy hartos.


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Entonces no sabes que ese mapa es más falso que un duro de madera, no?
> Cataluña es Andalucía + Marrakech.



Y la fuente eres tú?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (15 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Y la fuente eres tú?



Y cualquiera que conozca Cataluña.

La única manera de que suba el IQ de 85 es que estén contando como catalanes a todos los extranjeros de Erasmus.


----------



## StolenInnocence (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Otro gañanazo gandalú inculto. Se ve que el dinero para la escolarización que os mandamos os lo gastáis en drogas y fino.



Imbécil ni siquiera soy andaluz. Eres carne de asesino y lo sabes maniqueo de mierda.


----------



## Dj Puesto (15 Abr 2022)

Lo de las procesiones del sur será porque soy de uno de los sitios más sobrios y me he criado con otra cosa, pero me parece una mamarrachada. La cuestión es que podría entender una semana santa de forma más "alegre" pero es que toda esa gente tiene 0 de fervor religioso, no han pisado una iglesia en su vida, no saben ni quien es Moisés ni saben absolutamente nada del paso que están viendo, lo que representa o los valores de su cofradía.

Pero les encanta ponerse un traje y corbata e ir estos días de devotos, que se emocionan y demás, yo creo que forma parte del aborregamiento y sensación de pertenencia al grupo. No sé me parece todo tan superficial que me asquea. Respeto al que quiera ser religioso pero aborrezco el postureo.


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y cualquiera que conozca Cataluña.
> 
> La única manera de que suba el IQ de 85 es que estén contando como catalanes a todos los extranjeros de Erasmus.



Puro método científico...


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Tronio dijo:


> Otro odiador,comunista,es lo que hay procesiones cristianas,España es Católica de siempre,dejar de tocar las pelotas que ya nos tenéis muy hartos.



Comunistas sois vosotros los fachas que apoyáis a los comunistas rusos hijos de puta.

Hartos estamos los españoles de los putos creyentes en dioses imaginarios hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Lo de las procesiones del sur será porque soy de uno de los sitios más sobrios y me he criado con otra cosa, pero me parece una mamarrachada. La cuestión es que podría entender una semana santa de forma más "alegre" pero es que toda esa gente tiene 0 de fervor religioso, no han pisado una iglesia en su vida, no saben ni quien es Moisés ni saben absolutamente nada del paso que están viendo, lo que representa o los valores de su cofradía.
> 
> Pero les encanta ponerse un traje y corbata e ir estos días de devotos, que se emocionan y demás, yo creo que forma parte del aborregamiento y sensación de pertenencia al grupo. No sé me parece todo tan superficial que me asquea. Respeto al que quiera ser religioso pero aborrezco el postureo.



Pero yo no respeto al que quiera ser religioso porque los religiosos matan, conquistan, saquean, queman vivos, en nombre de su dios.

ya va siendo hora de acabar con esta salvajada de la prehistoria.

Que demuestren que existe su dios o desaparezcan y se les prohíban sus actividades de mierda.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Imbécil ni siquiera soy andaluz. Eres carne de asesino y lo sabes maniqueo de mierda.



Eres más gandalú que las paguitas hijo de puta. Carne de asesino que quiere decir, que me vas a matar tú o quién? PAYASO.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Precisamente el comunismo es más o menos lo mismo que una religión pero sin un dios imaginario. 

Ni comunista ni pollas, voto a VOX desde antes de que se pusiera de moda entre las ratas nazis y peperas.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Un gandalú azezino? Anda ya si estáis todo el día borrachos gastando la paguita en el bar contando chistes de gitanos. PAYASO. Te rajo y te ahorco con tus tripas gandaluzas.


----------



## guanoincoming (15 Abr 2022)

Tanto meterse con Andalucía. Decir que:
-La civilización empezó en el sur cuando el resto iba en taparrabos. 
-Hay tantos acentos en Andalucía debido al trato con la gente, salir y entrar. El español fuera de Andalucía es prácticamente to lo mismo. 
-Los que levantaron Cataluña y otros sitios de España fueron los emigrantes andaluces. 
-He visto ateos sacar al Cristo de Mena. Tal es la devoción. Esto sólo pasa en Andalucía.


----------



## StolenInnocence (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Eres más gandalú que las paguitas hijo de puta. Carne de asesino que quiere decir, que me vas a matar tú o quién? PAYASO.



Quiere decir que con lo lerdo y maniqueo que eres, resultas un asesino en potencia. Estas enfermo de odio y estupidez, la combinación perfecta para generar un criminal.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Tanto meterse con Andalucía. Decir que:
> -La civilización empezó en el sur cuando el resto iba en taparrabos.
> -Hay tantos acentos en Andalucía debido al trato con la gente, salir y entrar. El español fuera de Andalucía es prácticamente to lo mismo.
> -Los que levantaron Cataluña y otros sitios de España fueron los emigrantes andaluces.
> -He visto ateos sacar al Cristo de Mena. Tal es la devoción. Esto sólo pasa en Andalucía.



Los andaluces son moros.


----------



## DCLXVI (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Comunistas sois vosotros los fachas que apoyáis a los comunistas rusos hijos de puta.
> 
> Hartos estamos los españoles de los putos creyentes en dioses imaginarios hijos de la gran puta.



Consigues algo realmente difícil: vomitar más insultos que letras. Bloqueado por higiene mental. Menuda escoria de muladar estás hecho.


----------



## guanoincoming (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Los andaluces son moros.



Pero ordena un poco pisha. 

Tartesos, íberos, fenicios, griegos, cartagineses, romanos, godos, musulmanes, cristianos. ¿Vosotros qué habéis sido?


----------



## StolenInnocence (15 Abr 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Pero ordena un poco pisha.
> 
> Tartesos, íberos, fenicios, griegos, cartagineses, romanos, godos, musulmanes, cristianos. ¿Vosotros qué habéis sido?



No puede saberlo. Y ambos sabemos por qué.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Con los brazos rotos, moromierda? Anda vete a vender tu droga gandalú camellazo.


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Pero ordena un poco pisha.
> 
> Tartesos, íberos, fenicios, griegos, cartagineses, romanos, godos, musulmanes, cristianos. ¿Vosotros qué habéis sido?



Los españoles somos descendientes de los turcos y los asirios. Nada que ver con los moros gandaluces.


----------



## Dj Puesto (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Pero yo no respeto al que quiera ser religioso porque los religiosos matan, conquistan, saquean, queman vivos, en nombre de su dios.
> 
> ya va siendo hora de acabar con esta salvajada de la prehistoria.
> 
> Que demuestren que existe su dios o desaparezcan y se les prohíban sus actividades de mierda.



Habría que precisar la diferencia entre religión y "creencias" la religión es una manipulación de lo segundo, en algo hay que creer, lo malo es creer en lo que otros te dicen que tienes que creer y el fanatismo que eso conlleva. La religión se ha utilizado para separar más que para unir históricamente, aunque también hay ciertos valores religosos positivos, no obstante esto se ha ido perdiendo para dejar solo el fanatismo y el extremismo, más que nada porque los buenos valores son "incómodos"


----------



## Vulcan86 (15 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Ya, ...tu compañero holandés.
> Mire usted, las procesiones de Semana Santa no estan hechas para que usted las entienda o las comprenda. Se sacan de igual manera independientemente de lo que piense usted o su amiguito holandes. Unos participando por fe, la mayoria por tradicion. Si no tiene ninguna de las dos cosas, al menos respete.



Ok ,pero con su dinero 









La Junta de Andalucía aprueba una subvención de tres millones de euros a las hermandades y cofradías


La administración pública ha puesto en marcha un paquete de ayudas destinadas al comercio, la hostelería, artesanía o agencias de viajes




www.google.es


----------



## opilano (15 Abr 2022)

Similares a los acomplejados que adoran trapos de colores.


----------



## Calahan (15 Abr 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Tanto meterse con Andalucía. Decir que:
> -La civilización empezó en el sur cuando el resto iba en taparrabos.
> -Hay tantos acentos en Andalucía debido al trato con la gente, salir y entrar. El español fuera de Andalucía es prácticamente to lo mismo.
> -Los que levantaron Cataluña y otros sitios de España fueron los emigrantes andaluces.
> -He visto ateos sacar al Cristo de Mena. Tal es la devoción. Esto sólo pasa en Andalucía.



Ya tenía alguien que mentar a Cataluña. 
Los que levantaron Cataluña son los catalanes. En todo caso los inmigrantes andaluces(como si fueran los únicos que vinieron...) ayudaron a levantarla más pero es que escribir esa frase...


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Ya tenía alguien que mentar a Cataluña.
> Los que levantaron Cataluña son los catalanes. En todo caso los inmigrantes andaluces(como si fueran los únicos que vinieron...) ayudaron a levantarla más pero es que escribir esa frase...



Los que levantaron Cagaluña fueron los judíos. 

Los catalanes nunca han sido más que pobres campesinos analfabetos.


----------



## Roquete (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Si cuando eres pequeño te llevan (además de forma reiterada) a presenciar un espectáculo en el que todo el mundo está tan emocionado, aprenderás a sentirte emocionadísimo aunque no tengas ni idea de por qué realmente; si miras las vidas de estas personas, por ningún lado se sujeta la idea de que sean cristianos...aunque solo sea por la devoción hacia la "madre de Cristo", que si Cristo volviera a la tierra pensarían que son unos herejes y que no han entendido absolutamente nada.

El problema con el ser humano es que lo que aprende en la infancia (sobre todo las emociones, y cuanto más irracionales más) se lo lleva a la tumba como lo más preciado.

En este caso, esta gente está muerta por dentro (racional y emocionalmente) y necesitan la catarsis extrema de este tipo de acontecimientos (por cierto, me pregunto cuántos van sin beber ni un vaso de alcohol) para sentir una emoción ya muerta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2022)

no eran los protestantes, era el kremlin


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Abr 2022)

No, éste es multi de @Mr_White

Parecen el mismo pero no lo son. @eL PERRO usa las mayúsculas para insultar. El otro sólo se dedica a abrir hilos donde llama paletos a la gente


----------



## Maddie (16 Abr 2022)

En qué cristiano fobia?? , sabes leer?? Digo que nadie se pelea por llevar un Palio porque hay que entrenar para cargarlo y los costaleros llevan a veces años intentando tener el honor.

El tipo al que le contesto y al que le das la razón, dice que en la calle prácticamente se matan entre ellos por cargar un paso y eso no es cierto.

Vas de teólogo y ni has terminado la primaria, vaya comprensión lectora y cero idea de lo que sucede en una cofradía, mucho menos de lo que se necesita ser y hacer para cargar un paso de TONELADAS, si fuera como dice el OP cateto y tú qué le das la razón, las imágenes podrían caer sobre la gente, romperse, causar accidentes ,etc.

La gente no se pelea porque hay respeto, no se trata de una turba enloquecida y poco ilustrada llena de salvajes como lo que intenta pintar el señor este, y tú en tu odio le das la razón a un degenerado ateo.

Buen cristiano estás hecho.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Ok ,pero con su dinero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



supongo que prefiere subvencionar otros programas tan educativos como píntate el toto?. 
No soy cofrade, ni me interesa especialmente la Semana Santa. Pero por cercanía y amistad con varios que sí lo son, si puedo decirle que en una cofradía, nadie se va a hacer rico con esas subvenciones. Lo unico que les gusta a algunos cofrades es figurar y sentirse importantes, pero ricos ninguno.


----------



## Maddie (16 Abr 2022)

Ahhh pues que bueno,no sabes que preocupado estaba por saber si me tienes calado o no. Yo si te tengo calado, y el Señor caló a otros como tú, les llamaba entre otras cosas: fariseos, piedras de tropiezo y sepulcros blanqueados.

Que te aproveche.


----------



## keler (16 Abr 2022)

Suele ser gente bastante inculta, que unido al fanatismo religioso es una combinación nefasta.


----------



## Maddie (16 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Ok ,pero con su dinero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prefiero que se gaste en la Semana Santa que además de valor espiritual, tiene valor cultural y que genera derrama económica, a un curso de dragas leyendoles a menores de edad acerca de cómo auto complacerse.


----------



## Maddie (16 Abr 2022)

keler dijo:


> Suele ser gente bastante inculta, que unido al fanatismo religioso es una combinación nefasta.




Muchos de esos incultos suele leer más, saber más y vestir mejor que muchos de los pseudo intelectuales que tanto se aplauden este foro


----------



## zirick (16 Abr 2022)

Los fanatismos son absurdos siempre y los hay por todas partes.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Los fanatismos son absurdos siempre y los hay por todas partes.



no comparemos, en Semana Santa si quiere usted participa en una procesión y si no, pues la deja pasar y a su rollo. Con esta gente o participa de su procesión o le coloca una estrella amarilla en el brazo. Eso sí, sonriendo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Abr 2022)

Hombreeee...no me gusta lo escandalosos que son en Andalucía, pero te has pasado un poco comparándolos con los musulmanes.

Los católicos a día de hoy no matan en nombre de su Dios, no discriminan ni obligan a nada a los infieles, etc...


----------



## Abeja Asesina (16 Abr 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Podemierder abre hilo. Independientemente de lo que se crea estos asuntos dan dinero y mueve economía, bienvenidos sean.



Esas procesiones de mierda las pagamos el resto de los españoles pues Andalucía sigue siendo receptora neta de fondos desde hace una eternidad. Que dediquen el tiempo a desarrollarse económicamente de una puta vez en lugar de chupar del resto, gandules.


----------



## sivigliano (16 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Lo de las procesiones del sur será porque soy de uno de los sitios más sobrios y me he criado con otra cosa, pero me parece una mamarrachada. La cuestión es que podría entender una semana santa de forma más "alegre" pero es que toda esa gente tiene 0 de fervor religioso, no han pisado una iglesia en su vida, no saben ni quien es Moisés ni saben absolutamente nada del paso que están viendo, lo que representa o los valores de su cofradía.
> 
> Pero les encanta ponerse un traje y corbata e ir estos días de devotos, que se emocionan y demás, yo creo que forma parte del aborregamiento y sensación de pertenencia al grupo. No sé me parece todo tan superficial que me asquea. Respeto al que quiera ser religioso pero aborrezco el postureo.



Es un espectáculo folklórico para el 90%. Es más, hay hasta ateos debajo de los pasos. Si fuese por la religiosidad ya habría decaído hace mucho. Estos días he estado viendo cofradías de Salamanca, Zamora y Pamplona y a nivel espectáculo aportan muy poco y en cuanto a calidad artística de pasos e imágenes son muy inferiores a la de cualquier procesión de un pueblo medio importante de Andalucía. 
También en Andalucía hay procesiones de silencio y recogimiento al estilo castellano pero son las menos. 
También he de decir que ni los andaluces somos simpáticos per se ni los castellanos o navarros secos. Hay de todo como en botica.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (16 Abr 2022)

Sirve para que a nuestras hijas no se la follen moros


----------



## Burbunauta (16 Abr 2022)

Según dicen, la mayoría simplemente se lo pasan bien haciendo las preparaciones durante todo el año.

Pero más de un ido fanático sí que habrá.


----------



## handlolo (16 Abr 2022)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Sirve para que a nuestras hijas no se la follen moros



Efectivamente, esa es la gran baza del cristianismo, cuando todos estos tontainas que van de ateos y modernos, vean a los sarracenos procreando en masa con sus mujeres, se acordaran de la semana santa.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (16 Abr 2022)

Perfecto,te ha faltado un hijo de puta...hay que decirlo más.


----------



## rondo (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Los moros de mierda os tirais un mes sin comer que coño hablas,procesiones hay en todos lados julai,,hasta en Cagaluña


----------



## rondo (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Valores y tradiciones no. Estás hablando de creencia en dioses imaginarios crueles asesinos y genocidas. No lo vincules a España de por sí.



Pero moromierdas,si es imaginario cómo va a ser asesino


----------



## rondo (16 Abr 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo he visto saltar la valla a andaluces chungos que con pantalón de tela y camisa de franela que de un manotazo te dejan ko.
> 
> Nada de tipos de gimnasio con barbas y tatoos....tios de campo grandes y con cara de mala ostia...yo me he cachondeado mucho de El Rocío pero delante de ellos no me atrevería a decir ni mu.



Como todos estos mierdas,muy valientes por aquí pero luego se callarian


----------



## rondo (16 Abr 2022)

Primer mundo el país asco?donde sois tan mierdas que pegabais tiros por la espalda,sois unos planchabragas y os acojonais con los menas?lastima no estuvierais bajo tierra basura


----------



## rondo (16 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Lo de tieso.... lo siento pero no entiendo la jerga gitano-moruna-gandaluza
> 
> Por tu escozor y falta de argumentos veo que he dado en hueso y te jode
> 
> Venga, que llegas tarde para pegarte con otros 200 mongolos por ver quien es el primero que le besa los pies a una figura de escayola



Pero si de donde eres está lleno de moros submormal,seguro que eres caganciano


----------



## rondo (16 Abr 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Son tan fanaticos religiosos que el psoe y sus rojadas arrasan casi siempre



Hablas tú de fanatismo religioso que pareces un pastor de esos que les gusta tocar ñinos?puto subnormal,pero si son en toda españa fantasma


----------



## rondo (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> De qué hablas? Nadie tiene envidia de Andalucía salvo de que es una tierra acojonante con el mejor clima de Europa con grandes instalaciones turísticas, pueblos muy bonitos y bastante legado histórico.
> 
> Andalucía en general carga mucho a los españoles, nos cabrea como un hijo orgulloso de ser cateto, parásito y vago que no piensa dejar de serlo nunca. Sus tradiciones las vemos un coñazo y su humor lo odiamos.



Pero si eres un puto Nini,que no ha trabajado en su vida, submormal


----------



## rondo (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Ya, pues se ven muchos por la tele.
> 
> El ateísmo es simplemente no ser subnormal y no dejarse someter saquear y asesinar por hijos de puta que creen en dioses imaginarios o que qieren que creas en ellos para sacarte de todo.
> 
> Palurdo desdentao gandaluz.



Sois tan subnormales que es lo que llamáis ateos a punto de morir os ponéis a rezAr,vete a comer polla mora que es lo que te gusta,Nini farlopero


----------



## skan (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Valores y tradiciones no. Estás hablando de creencia en dioses imaginarios crueles asesinos y genocidas. No lo vincules a España de por sí.



La ideología más genocida de la historia es el comunismo.


----------



## vanderwilde (16 Abr 2022)

Aparte de los santos. Yo no creo en nada, soy ateo, pero por qué os enfrentáis entre ustedes mismos? No os dais cuenta que ya no os podéis ver una comunidad a otra? Si ya lo sé, eso es Made in Spain.

Me da igual que lo hagan en otros países, pero yo, por lo menos no lo voy a hacer en el mío. Y el mío es España, de norte a sur, y de este a oeste, de hecho, en Andalucía es donde menos familia tengo. La mayoría está repartida entre Barcelona y Madrid.

No enfrentarse hombre, ni sacar motes.

Si alguien de dinero os lee, lo primero que se le viene a la cabeza es: "Un pobre contra otro". Anda que no se juntan ellos para birlaros el dinero mientras se enfrentáis.


----------



## Capote (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Nadie nadie nadie... Ningún tipo de religioso actualmente es peor que los moros. 

Incluso los cristianos católicos con sus actos carnavalescos y teatros de fe son mucho mejores que la expresión de la religiosidad musulmana. Es la peor religión mayoritaria de la actualidad, la que menos ha evolucionado.

Hablando de festivales religiosos, los de las religiones dharmicas son incluso más coloridos y extravagantes que los católicos.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Pues les pese a quien le pese, las procesiones de Semana Santa son LA MAYOR TRADICIÓN QUE TENEMOS EN ESPAÑA.

Como bien señalan, es una cuestión que trasciende la religión. Tal es así que hasta hay ateos debajo de los pasos.

Apuntar, también, que esas salidas, como bien han dicho, se preparan durante todo el año y cada uno contribuye como puede.


Es una tradición en la que se juntan valores, colorido, arte y música. Tiene un legado histórico inmenso, tanto como cualquier otra celebración como las fallas y dan muy buena imagen fuera.

Solamente un enemigo de España se puede enfrentar a las procesiones, que EN NADA lastran el avance del país.


----------



## Capote (16 Abr 2022)

Es belleza
Uno no aprecia lo que tiene hasta que lo pierde ...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Abr 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> Porque nos sale de la polla. Luego muchos os ponéis a llorar porque buscáis una buena mujer que no os viogenize.
> 
> Valores y tradiciones que es lo que os falta a muchos. Imbeciles




Me gustaría saber cuantos de esos "devotos" superiores moralmente... se dedican a la *USURA inmobiliaria*, a sangrar a sus inquilinos y a ganarse "el pan" *SIN* EL SUDOR DE SU FRENTE o mejor dicho, con el sudor de frentes ajenas o de sus inquilinos..., algo prohibido en la Vil-Blia que tanto adoran y "obedecen"....


----------



## Dan Daly (16 Abr 2022)

OP con complejo de inferioridad respecto de su país. 
Nada nuevo en Burbuja.


----------



## Sesino6 (16 Abr 2022)

Cuando nos vean desde fuera de España con los muñequitos y los capirotes en la cabeza pensarán que vivimos en la edad media y de que todos los españoles somos unos paletos.
La verdad no van muy desencaminados.


----------



## sepultada en guano (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Porque es el pueblo que está más cerca de Dios.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Abr 2022)

Si al menos se les entendiera al hablar..


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Abr 2022)

En andalucía sólo quedan los señoritos y los tontos, los demás se fueron a lugares más prósperos hace tiempo.
Por otro lado eso te permite vivir cómodamente pero con la nariz tapada.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (16 Abr 2022)

No se si lo ha dicho alguien, pero viene del miedo de los conversod del islam, que se mataban por ser mss cristisnos que nadie.

Lo mismo sartss y demas, cantes que provienen de raiz conversa.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Abr 2022)

¿ Sanferminero ? ¿ Tamborrero ?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Abr 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Qué te pasó allí?
> 
> 
> Pd: En este hilo faltan andaluces opinando.... @Bye Felicia @Cacaceitero @visaman



Lo pusieron mirando para Gelves... ( Versión sevillana de Cuenca )


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Los que levantaron Cagaluña fueron los judíos.
> 
> Los catalanes nunca han sido más que pobres campesinos analfabetos.



Y la trata de esclavos...


----------



## frankie83 (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Mejor eso que el anti-fanatismo nwo que no quiere tradiciones idiomas religiones, nada


----------



## dcisneros (16 Abr 2022)

Como dicen mis conocidos sevillanos, la razón de la semana santa es "entre paso y paso, copazo"


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Abr 2022)

Primer mundo de viejos y funcionarios, la España vaciada, donde un vino te cuesta un brazo y donde están las mujeres más feas y siesas de España. No gracias, además follais con hermanos.

Desde Madrid, con acritud. Menuda mierda, siempre lloviendo o poniendo bombas, no gracias. El sur, es de los pocos sitios donde se siguen teniendo hijos españoles. 
En el norte no queda NADA. Habéis echado a las generaciones venideras en pos de la burbuj inmobiliaria. Ahora que os limpien el culo los venezolanos o a quien hayáis vendido los pisitos.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Si al menos se les entendiera al hablar..



lo hacemos sólo si nos interesa, si no entiende nada, ahora sabe por qué


----------



## Shudra (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Envidia de la cultura andaluza? ¿Qué cultura andaluza?
> 
> - Procesiones hay en toda España y son de viejos y paletos
> - El Rocío da vergüenza ajena pero se entiende que es una romería para emborracharse y ligar
> ...



LOOOOOOLL literal


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> LOOOOOOLL literal



el que usted lo entienda o no, le guste o no, a esos millones de andaluces le es completamente indiferente. Por cierto tiene gracia que hablen en plural mayestático por todos los españoles cuando en las calles de mi ciudad andaluza no cabe ni un alfiler, lleno hasta la bandera de turistas del resto de España.


----------



## Biluao (16 Abr 2022)

Me parece que el problema está en confundir religión con folclore. Muchos de los que lloran en las procesiones, luego durante el año, no pisa la iglesia un domingo. 

Luego también hay fervientes católicos que no suelen ir a procesiones, aunque es probable que en el sur, no sé dé mucho esto.


----------



## Pichorrica (16 Abr 2022)

Abeja Asesina dijo:


> Esas procesiones de mierda las pagamos el resto de los españoles pues Andalucía sigue siendo receptora neta de fondos desde hace una eternidad. Que dediquen el tiempo a desarrollarse económicamente de una puta vez en lugar de chupar del resto, gandules.



Claro, porque el resto de España es top europeo en desarrollo económico

Eres charnego verdad?


----------



## Calahan (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Los que levantaron Cagaluña fueron los judíos.
> 
> Los catalanes nunca han sido más que pobres campesinos analfabetos.



XD

Ánda. Mira un mapa de adn y llora. 
Disnancia cognitiva de manual.


----------



## Calahan (16 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y la trata de esclavos...



XD

Joder sólo sabéis vomitar falsos vómitos.


----------



## hamer (16 Abr 2022)

Es bastante lamentable la verdad


----------



## Setapéfranses (16 Abr 2022)

pues sí


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

hamer dijo:


> Es bastante lamentable la verdad



se honra las tradiciones y la familia, ser de una cofradía pasa de padres a hijos, se da entre compañeros de instituto o vecinos de un mismo barrio de donde sale el trono.
Las tallas y las cofradías suelen ser parte de la historia de la ciudad y de la gente.
A la entrada y a la salida de los tronos se toca el himno de España y a veces el de Andalucía. La gente respeta.
Se aplaude a las FCSE, se vitorea a las FFAA, se cantan sus himnos.
Las decenas de bandas de música que vienen de toda la provincia tocan musica religiosa al paso de los tronos. Los chicos que tocan en las bandas se pasan meses ensayando.
Los tronos cuentan la historia de la Pasión de Cristo no solo en la imágenes que porta, sino en el mismo trono están talladas escenas de la vida de Jesús.
Los amigos y familiares van a ver al portador del trono o a las velas, les llevan agua y les animan. Forma parte de la tradición, ir a ver a los amigos que van en los tronos.
Se crea cierta camaradería entre los portadores del trono, llevar algo así de grande y pesado durante horas crea ciertos lazos.
Evidentemente existe la vertiente religiosa, que debería ser la principal. Pero yo no soy religioso y no opino.
No es excluyente, cualquier persona de cualquier sitio de España que quisiera participar puede hacerlo, hay que tener en cuenta, eso sí, que los tronos con mas solera tienen una larga lista de espera.

Ahora bien, a mi no me llaman la atención, no soy religioso y es un coñazo cuando cortan al tráfico del centro de mi ciudad durante una semana. He visto muchas veces la Semana Santa cuando salías de bares y cuando cambias de bar te cruzabas con alguna procesión, cuando iba a ver a amigos que portaban tronos o cuando hacían los traslados en tu barrio. Lo considero parte de mi cultura y tradición, yo voy poco o casi nada, intento evitar el centro por las aglomeraciones, pero ya me cuidaría de faltar al respeto lo que considero parte de mí.


----------



## Ederall (16 Abr 2022)

Cuanta razón en tan pocas palabras.


----------



## Ederall (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Si te parece les aplaudimos siendo una gentuza que lleva 40 años votando al PSOE con una mafia montada bestial viviendo del resto de España como los parásitos y vagos rojazos que son cuando tienen la mejor tierra de Europa y la tienen hecha una pocilga de vagos y maleantes que nos cuesta una pasta de mantener a los demás españoles.
> 
> Aparte de que no tienen ni puta gracia sino muy mala hostia y van de graciosos siendo lo contrario. Y falsos como los moros, te intentan estafar si pueden siempre y mienten más que hablan. Esa pocilga mora no tiene absolutamente nada que respetarse, hay que pulverizarla y repoblarla de gente trabajadora y honrada de Castilla.



Un andaluz se folló a tu novia fijo... Menudo resentimiento


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Abr 2022)

Tras leer vuestros posts en este hilo, me habéis convencido...los gandaluces son escoria, son moros suciatas que no se les entiende una mierda cuando hablan, trabajan menos que un parásito.

Definitivamente, tras los catalufos son los que más asco me dan.


----------



## Ederall (16 Abr 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Tras leer vuestros posts en este hilo, me habéis convencido...los gandaluces son escoria, son moros suciatas que no se les entiende una mierda cuando hablan, trabajan menos que un parásito.
> 
> Definitivamente, tras los catalufos son los que más asco me dan.



En el nick ya te has puesto payaso, al ignore vas, menudo trozo de carne eres xDDD


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

A mí igual, me da mucho vergüenza ajena ver a miles de bonobos llorando y rezando a un dios imaginario. Es como ver a los islamistas dando vueltas a la meca, o a los negros del áfrica con sus ritos zulúes. Puede ser un espectáculo desde el punto de vista antropológico y turístico, pero si le das más vueltas, es una demostración de ignorancia y atraso cultural tremendos.

Menos mal que este tipo de tradiciones con el tiempo irán perdiendo fuerza, por los jóvenes que ya pasan de religiones y fanatismos.

Y no es ninguna casualidad que la zona más pobre de la península sea la más religiosa.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

hamer dijo:


> Es bastante lamentable la verdad





Porestar dijo:


> ¿Alguien que haga la suma?





8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?





Guano For Life dijo:


> IQ medio de la población
> Por debajo de 93 y clima caluroso, los niveles de aborregamiento llevan a hacer cosas tales como las que describe el OP





Guano For Life dijo:


> No soy ni de Mandril ni Cagaluña ni País Etasuno.
> 
> Solo he ido una vez a Gandalucía y espero no tener que volver a ese puto secarral lleno de gentuza en lo que me queda de vida





8=> dijo:


> ¿Envidia de la cultura andaluza? ¿Qué cultura andaluza?
> 
> - Procesiones hay en toda España y son de viejos y paletos
> - El Rocío da vergüenza ajena pero se entiende que es una romería para emborracharse y ligar
> ...





Komanche O_o dijo:


> GITANOS
> ANALFABETISMO CRONICO
> SERVIDUMBRE





afortunada dijo:


> Porque son catetos.





Roquete dijo:


> Si cuando eres pequeño te llevan (además de forma reiterada) a presenciar un espectáculo en el que todo el mundo está tan emocionado, aprenderás a sentirte emocionadísimo aunque no tengas ni idea de por qué realmente; si miras las vidas de estas personas, por ningún lado se sujeta la idea de que sean cristianos...aunque solo sea por la devoción hacia la "madre de Cristo", que si Cristo volviera a la tierra pensarían que son unos herejes y que no han entendido absolutamente nada.
> 
> El problema con el ser humano es que lo que aprende en la infancia (sobre todo las emociones, y cuanto más irracionales más) se lo lleva a la tumba como lo más preciado.
> 
> En este caso, esta gente está muerta por dentro (racional y emocionalmente) y necesitan la catarsis extrema de este tipo de acontecimientos (por cierto, me pregunto cuántos van sin beber ni un vaso de alcohol) para sentir una emoción ya muerta.





keler dijo:


> Suele ser gente bastante inculta, que unido al fanatismo religioso es una combinación nefasta.





Abeja Asesina dijo:


> Esas procesiones de mierda las pagamos el resto de los españoles pues Andalucía sigue siendo receptora neta de fondos desde hace una eternidad. Que dediquen el tiempo a desarrollarse económicamente de una puta vez en lugar de chupar del resto, gandules.





Sesino6 dijo:


> Cuando nos vean desde fuera de España con los muñequitos y los capirotes en la cabeza pensarán que vivimos en la edad media y de que todos los españoles somos unos paletos.
> La verdad no van muy desencaminados.





CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Si al menos se les entendiera al hablar..





Al-paquia dijo:


> En andalucía sólo quedan los señoritos y los tontos, los demás se fueron a lugares más prósperos hace tiempo.
> Por otro lado eso te permite vivir cómodamente pero con la nariz tapada.



Verguenza ajena adorando virgenes....




Cuando podrian estar adorando a asesinos:




















O adorando a gordos sebosos:








O la barbarie:


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mí igual, me da mucho vergüenza ajena ver a miles de bonobos llorando y rezando a un dios imaginario. Es como ver a los islamistas dando vueltas a la meca, o a los negros del áfrica con sus ritos zulúes. Puede ser un espectáculo desde el punto de vista antropológico y turístico, pero si le das más vueltas, es una demostración de ignorancia y atraso cultural tremendos.
> 
> Menos mal que este tipo de tradiciones con el tiempo irán perdiendo fuerza, por los jóvenes que ya pasan de religiones y fanatismos.
> 
> Y no es ninguna casualidad que la zona más pobre de la península sea la más religiosa.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Mejor para nosotros que tampoco pise nuestra tierra.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues les pese a quien le pese, las procesiones de Semana Santa son LA MAYOR TRADICIÓN QUE TENEMOS EN ESPAÑA.
> 
> Como bien señalan, es una cuestión que trasciende la religión. Tal es así que hasta hay ateos debajo de los pasos.
> 
> ...



Y porque hay mucho dinero detrás, lo mismo pasa en las fallas. Todas las orquestas por ejemplo cobran del herario público, viene mucho turismo giri, hostelería y en general toda la economía se beneficia.

Además son fiestas que median entre la cuesta de enero y el verano, y eso viene de lujo a muchos negocios para seguir ingresando.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Verguenza ajena adorando virgenes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos son mejores, me lo han dicho en La Sertah.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


>



Exactamente, aunque lo has puesto para intentar rebatirme, me das la razón con ese gráfico.

Las zonas más ricas, son las menos religiosas.  Todas las que están por encima de un 70% son las zonas pobres de hezpaña.

Y una cosa es decir en una encuesta ''yo ej creoh que hay un dioh que nos protegeh'' y otra cosa es hipotecarte para comprarte un vestido de nazareno.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Gandalucía es un erial, con esa cantidad de habitantes y financiación teníais que ser la locomotora económica de hezpaña, y es al contrario, sois una remora llena de pobreza y emigración. Cualquier moromierda inmi que trabaje en una fábrica de Barcelona contribuye más para hezpaña que un andaluz trabajando de camarero en Jaén. Normal que viváis tan bien con esas tasas de paro y gran parte viviendo de paguitas.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Si no te molan los andaluces, vete a madrid a ver los negritos y morenitos que te quitan a las chicas y así aprenderás a valorar más a cierta gente.





Ederall dijo:


> Un andaluz se folló a tu novia fijo... Menudo resentimiento



He vivido y trabajado durante 2 años en Granada, viajando mucho a Málaga y Sevilla y os puedo decir que es la tierra ibérica dónde más he visto a las mujeres autóctonas liarse con negros, pero liarse de hacerle larva, me refiero. A esos volúmenes yo nunca lo he visto en otros sitios, quizás salvo Mandril, pero Mandril está mucho más acomplejada en el tema multiculturalista y hay muchos más wokes de esos que dan vergüencita ajena.

Con los moros es más difícil de saber porque no se diferencian mucho del andaluz medio, pero con los negros canta como una almeja. Y los machos andaluces callados como unos putas, eh, igual por el miedo al que dirán y a saberse observados y no querer quedar mal. Bastante cuck, en mi opinión.

Lo del papanatismo de esas tierras en lo referente a los feriados y tradiciones follacabrescas, creo que es catolicismo mal entendido. Creen que honrar la memoria de sus antepasados, reproduciendo esas tradiciones imbéciles que vieron de críos es algo "bueno", que les da paz espiritual, es algo "correcto", cuando se trata de todo lo contrario: lo que demuestra valor y personalidad es no seguir el ejemplo subnormalesco de tu padre, abuelo, etc, porque así demuestras que eres un hombre que se ha hecho a si mismo. Requiere más determinación no seguir las tradiciones que lo contrario.
Toda la performance, el quejío, la tontería de cara a la galería es solamente eso, postureo cutre, de esos de teatrillo de baratillo. Se estila mucho por esas tierras.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (16 Abr 2022)

Creo que es una mezcla entre folklore, tradición y rollo social. No veo que las procesiones tengan mucho que ver con el cristianismo, más allá de la simbología. Habría que ver cómo están de llenas las iglesias en Andalucia fuera de la Semana Santa, pero creo que poco, salvo algunas comunidades. Respecto a la práctica religiosa de la fe en la sociedad, las costumbres y la moral, conozco a bastantes andaluces y os puedo decir que es escasa. Como la mayor parte de España, Andalucía es una sociedad muy descristianizada, salvo grupos muy concretos que si que viven la creencia y el estilo de vida cristiano. No os dejéis engañar por el boato y el "fervor" de la Semana Santa.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Exactamente, aunque lo has puesto para intentar rebatirme, me das la razón con ese gráfico.
> 
> Las zonas más ricas, son las menos religiosas.  Todas las que están por encima de un 70% son las zonas pobres de hezpaña.
> 
> Y una cosa es decir en una encuesta ''yo ej creoh que hay un dioh que nos protegeh'' y otra cosa es hipotecarte para comprarte un vestido de nazareno.



La zona mas rica de España es el Pais Vasco con un 64% de catolicos.
La zona mas rica de Europa es Baviera con un 80% de catolicos

Se puede ver la validez de tu estudio pacocharo de mierda


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


>



Demasiado porcentaje de creyentes me parece. Quisiera saber la metodología empleada. En la vida real, poquísima gente es creyente. Ser creyente es una atraso PROFUNDO.


----------



## The Sentry (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Valores y tradiciones no. Estás hablando de creencia en dioses imaginarios crueles asesinos y genocidas. No lo vincules a España de por sí.



Escuchame ignorante, semana Santa hay desde Cádiz hasta Bilbao. Otra cosa es el fervor o cómo se lo tomen en cada lugar. A mi me la pela bastisimo que paseen esculturas por la calle(por cierto la mayoría son obras de arte del siglo XVIII), pero quien quiera hacerlo por tradición o por lo que coño sea, se respeta. Mejor esa mierda a que nos quieran imponer una cultura que no es nuestra. 
Pero Hazte a la idea que la Semana Santa y los pasos y procesiones e incluso romerías, son tradiciones españolas que van por toda la península. La próxima hazte un favor e infórmate como mínimo de lo que vas a postear.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> La zona mas rica de España es el Pais Vasco con un 64% de catolicos.
> La zona mas rica de Europa es Babiera con un 80% de catolicos
> 
> Se puede ver la validez de tu estudio pacocharo de mierda



Y te crees esos porcentajes?

Las iglesias están vacías durante el año. La gente dice que es creyente y católica, al igual que dice que es del madrid o del barsa. Contenido y costumbres religiosas cada vez menos, ya ni nos acordamos del padre nuestro.

Además no se para que te vas a Alemania, si estamos hablando de hezpaña. El PV como dices es la zona más rica, y es de las menos religiosas. Lo mismo con Madrid, Barcelona, Navarra y Mallorca. Hay una correlación clara a mi juicio. Si tu coges el caso alemán, pues yo cojo el caso escandinavo, u holandés o británico. Donde los cucktólicos salís bastante mal parados con respecto a los protestantontos. Solo tienes que ver las economías de europa del norte (protestante) y de europa del sur (católica). Los países donde la reforma prosperó están un pasito cultural y económico por encima de los cucktólicos, aunque no lo queráis admitir por fanatismo religioso.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Demasiado porcentaje de creyentes me parece. Quisiera saber la metodología empleada. En la vida real, poquísima gente es creyente. Ser creyente es una atraso PROFUNDO.



tienen valores, que hoy es de agradecer.


Can Pistraus dijo:


> He vivido y trabajado durante 2 años en Granada, viajando mucho a Málaga y Sevilla y os puedo decir que es la tierra ibérica dónde más he visto a las mujeres autóctonas liarse con negros, pero liarse de hacerle larva, me refiero. A esos volúmenes yo nunca lo he visto en otros sitios, quizás salvo Mandril, pero Mandril está mucho más acomplejada en el tema multiculturalista y hay muchos más wokes de esos que dan vergüencita ajena.
> 
> Con los moros es más difícil de saber porque no se diferencian mucho del andaluz medio, pero con los negros canta como una almeja. Y los machos andaluces callados como unos putas, eh, igual por el miedo al que dirán y a saberse observados y no querer quedar mal. Bastante cuck, en mi opinión.
> 
> ...



usted lo máximo que sabe de Andalucia es lo que ponen en TV3. No, no ha viajado en su puta vida por esas provincias, No, tampoco sabe nada digno de contar. Pero, no pasa nada, quédese en su tierra y disfrute de lo que allí tenga, que seguro tiene su gracia.


----------



## eltonelero (16 Abr 2022)

La semana santa en Andalucia es 95% acto social y 5% religión. 

Es lo inverso que el tractorianismo catalán que es un 95% fanatismo religioso y un 5% acto social.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y porque hay mucho dinero detrás, lo mismo pasa en las fallas. Todas las orquestas por ejemplo cobran del *herario público*, viene mucho turismo giri, hostelería y en general toda la economía se beneficia.
> 
> Además son fiestas que median entre la cuesta de enero y el verano, y eso viene de lujo a muchos negocios para seguir ingresando.



herario público? usted forma parte de la España culta y bien formada?


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> tienen valores, que hoy es de agradecer.
> 
> usted lo máximo que sabe de Andalucia es lo que ponen en TV3. No, no ha viajado en su puta vida por esas provincias, No, tampoco sabe nada digno de contar. Pero, no pasa nada, quédese en su tierra y disfrute de lo que allí tenga, que seguro tiene su gracia.



No te apostarás nada, amego?


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> herario público? usted forma parte de la España culta y bien formada?



No, de la hezpaña que te mantiene a ti, y a tus amegos gandaluces cobrando el PER...


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No te apostarás nada, amego?



Usted es un troll de libro, pero tranquilo es una forma de ser como otra cualquiera.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y te crees esos porcentajes?
> 
> Las iglesias están vacías durante el año. La gente dice que es creyente y católica, al igual que dice que es del madrid o del barsa. Contenido religioso cada vez menos, ya ni nos acordamos del padre nuestro.
> 
> Además no se para que te vas a Alemania, si estamos hablando de hezpaña. El PV como dices es la zona más rica, y es de las menos religiosas. Lo mismo con Madrid, Barcelona, Navarra y Mallorca. Hay una correlación clara a mi juicio. Si tu coges el caso alemán, pues yo cojo el caso escandinavo, u holandés o británico. Donde los cucktólicos salís bastante mal parados con respecto a los protestantontos.



Paleto, pero tu te crees que en Andalucia se llenan las iglesias? Confundes religión con folclore y tradicion.

En realidad PV es mas catolico que Andalucia. El catolicismo esta metido en sociedad vasca desde la enseñanza, con el mayor numero de colegios concertados de España, hasta en la politica, siendo un "estado" nacionalcatolico. El gobierno vasco jura ante Dios y un 'árbol sagrado'


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, de la hezpaña que te mantiene a ti, y a tus amegos gandaluces cobrando el PER...



dando clases de gramática?


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Abr 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Es un espectáculo folklórico para el 90%. Es más, hay hasta ateos debajo de los pasos. Si fuese por la religiosidad ya habría decaído hace mucho. Estos días he estado viendo cofradías de Salamanca, Zamora y Pamplona y a nivel espectáculo aportan muy poco y en cuanto a calidad artística de pasos e imágenes son muy inferiores a la de cualquier procesión de un pueblo medio importante de Andalucía.
> También en Andalucía hay procesiones de silencio y recogimiento al estilo castellano pero son las menos.
> También he de decir que ni los andaluces somos simpáticos per se ni los castellanos o navarros secos. Hay de todo como en botica.



Te compro todo menos lo de la calidad artística, las mejores tallas son de Gregorio Fernández Juan de Juni Alonso Berruguete y cía , lo que ocurre que son esculturas mucho más sobrias y a pelo, las del sur tienen mucho más curro de adornos florales, es otra cosa y para mi gusto menos variada porque parece hay obsesión con la virgen, la mayoría de pasos que veo son de la Virgen sin nada más. Y ojo que por pueblos castellanos grandes hay también procesiones de primer nivel, igual tienen 2 o 3 pasos solo pero son de estos artistas de arriba que eran los Miguel Ángel de la época


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Nua dijo:


> De mi experiencia andaluza puedo aseguraros que solo es tradición .Conocí a gente ni creyente ni practicante que en Semana Santa se emocionan con su Virgen o su Crucificado como si les fuera la vida en ello . Como cantaba Serrat en su " Saeta " que reproduce un poema de Machado : _es la fe de mis mayores. _Solo es eso y ¿ dañan a alguien ? ,no es la Virgen o el Cristo , es el recuerdo de la niñez



si. Son rituales de pertenencia a grupo. 

Son importantes para hacer sentir bien a la gente, sentir que tiene cierta identidad. 

Es como el día del orgullo gay en otros ámbitos . 

Me sorprende este resurgir de las procesiones que pueden dejar alucinados a los extranjeros . Los japoneses no dan crédito a las imágenes de cristos crucificados , desnudos y sangrando . Una exhibición sadomasoquista extrema que estaría censurada en los telediarios de haberse producido en la vida real . 

Fuera de la tradición y de la normalización de toda esta iconografía, la gente de otros países la ve tal cual es y se le ponen los pelos de punta , igual que las corridas de toros .


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Usted es un troll de libro, pero tranquilo es una forma de ser como otra cualquiera.



No me has contestado a la pregunta, amego....


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Paleto, pero tu te crees que en Andalucia se llenan las iglesias? Confundes religión con folclore y tradicion.
> 
> En realidad PV es mas catolico que Andalucia. El catolicismo esta metido en sociedad vasca desde la enseñanza, con el mayor numero de colegios concertados de España, hasta en la politica, siendo un "estado" nacionalcatolico. El gobierno vasco jura ante Dios y un 'árbol sagrado'



A ver gandaluz, este debate absurdo se cierra con el tema educativo.
>ratios de educación > menos religión > más desarrollo económico. El PV se folla a gandalucía en ratios educativos y económicos (teniendo mucha menos población), fin de la discusión. 

Y el tema de la enseñanza ''cucktólica'' es inercia. La enseñanza hasta hace muy poco en hezpaña estaba controlada por los cucktólicos, y eso no se quita de la noche a la mañana.
Pero lo esencial es que dentro de un colegio cucktólico o concertado apenas se da ya un adoctrinamiento religioso del alumnado. En algunos hasta han quitado horas de religión para seguir recibiendo subvenciones del gobierno progre de turno. Yo he ido a un cole y universidad religiosos, y soy ateo.

Sigue sacando grafiquitas que solo demuestran tu fanatismo.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Te compro todo menos lo de la calidad artística, las mejores tallas son de Gregorio Fernández Juan de Juni Alonso Berruguete y cía , lo que ocurre que son esculturas mucho más sobrias y a pelo, las del sur tienen mucho más curro de adornos florales, es otra cosa y para mi gusto menos variada porque parece hay obsesión con la virgen, la mayoría de pasos que veo son de la Virgen sin nada más. Y ojo que por pueblos castellanos grandes hay también procesiones de primer nivel, igual tienen 2 o 3 pasos solo pero son de estos artistas de arriba que eran los Miguel Ángel de la época



puede que tenga que ver con una cultura arraigada de adoración a diosas tipo Tanit, Isis o Astarté precristiana y que fuera mas complejo introducir la figura de un dios masculino en una población que adoraban diosas femeninas. Hay fotos de escultura de Isis amamantando a Horus que podrían pasar por virgen maria amamantando al niño.



Can Pistraus dijo:


> No me has contestado a la pregunta, amego....



no merece la pena, para usted la perra gorda.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> dando clases de gramática?



Ponme otra jambas y rapidito.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A ver gandaluz, este debate absurdo se cierra con el tema educativo.
> >ratios de educación > menos religión > más desarrollo económico. El PV se folla a gandalucía en ratios educativos y económicos (teniendo mucha menos población), fin de la discusión.
> 
> Y el tema de la enseñanza ''cucktólica'' es inercia. La enseñanza hasta hace muy poco en hezpaña estaba controlada por los cucktólicos, y eso no se quita de la noche a la mañana.
> ...




y usted y su "herario publico" son el vivo ejemplo de esos ratios educativos?


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> y usted y su "herario publico" son el vivo ejemplo de esos ratios educativos?



Al menos no soy gandaluz, ni vivo parasitando al resto de hezpañoles. Algo es algo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> puede que tenga que ver con una cultura arraigada de adoración a diosas tipo Tanit, Isis o Astarté precristiana y que fuera mas complejo introducir la figura de un dios masculino en una población que adoraban diosas femeninas. Hay fotos de escultura de Isis amamantando a Horus que podrían pasar por virgen maria amamantando al niño.
> 
> 
> no merece la pena, para usted la perra gorda.



Yo puedo demostrar que he vivido y trabajado en esas provincias. Tú me acusas de troll. Tú debes pagar por la calumnia, no al revés.
Que cucks más lamentables, dios.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Al menos no soy gandaluz, ni vivo parasitando al resto de hezpañoles. Algo es algo.



naturalmente, usted y su "herario" nos puede mantener indefinidamente. Así se compra la tranquilidad de usted y de España.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Yo puedo demostrar que he vivido y trabajado en esas provincias. Tú me acusas de troll. Tú debes pagar por la calumnia, no al revés.
> Que cucks más lamentables, dios.



Aquí contar trolas es gratis. Es mi potestad debatir o no con usted. Y elijo no hacerlo, porque no va a ningún lado ni usted ni sus historietas.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A ver gandaluz, este debate absurdo se cierra con el tema educativo.
> >ratios de educación > menos religión > más desarrollo económico. El PV se folla a gandalucía en ratios educativos y económicos (teniendo mucha menos población), fin de la discusión.
> 
> Y el tema de la enseñanza ''cucktólica'' es inercia. La enseñanza hasta hace muy poco en hezpaña estaba controlada por los cucktólicos, y eso no se quita de la noche a la mañana.
> ...



A ver paletillo.

El 88% de los centros concertados son católicos (La mayoría de los colegios concertados pertenecen a las patronales católicas FERE (Federación de Religiosos de la Enseñanza)) El 88% de los centros concertados son católicos

Ni Madrid ni Pais Vasco siendo las regiones mas ricas pueden sacar pecho de ratios educativos. Una región pobre y de las mas catolicas como Galicia si.

Informe PISA 2018: Madrid pierde 29 puntos en ciencias y 27 en matemáticas

*Euskadi suspende en PISA*
El informe sitúa al País Vasco por debajo de la media de la OCDE y de la media española en Ciencias y Lectura
Euskadi suspende en PISA


Por lo tanto nuevamente tu estudio charopaco de >ratios de educación > menos religión > más desarrollo económico queda nuevamente retratado. Cosas de ser un paleto.

Presumiendo de educación con frases como "El PV se folla a gandalucía en ratios educativos y económicos (teniendo mucha menos población), fin de la discusión." Un ratio es la relación cuantificada entre dos magnitudes que refleja su proporción, por lotanto la población total no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Aquí contar trolas es gratis. Es mi potestad debatir o no con usted. Y elijo no hacerlo, porque no va a ningún lado ni usted ni sus historietas.



No, tú lo que quieres es no quedar peor de lo que has quedado. Acusas (empiezas tú, yo no he empezado) y cuando te retan a apostar, te cagas en los calzoncillos. A los andaluces os pierde la estética y el brillo.


Faltan aliens shurmano. Andalucía no ha tenido industria pesada en su existencia, ni producción de bienes de equipo, ni investigación reseñable, ni politecnicas, nada.
Solo sector primario y turismo. Bueno, y putas a gogo, también. Bastante cotizadas, he de decir.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No, tú lo que quieres es no quedar peor de lo que has quedado. Acusas (empiezas tú, yo no he empezado) y cuando te retan a apostar, te cagas en los calzoncillos. A los andaluces os pierde la estética y el brillo.



Caballero, en éste foro la antigüedad es un plus. Además ser catalán (peor si es independentista) es un demérito. Todo lo demás que diga o haga, no importa.


----------



## Alcazar (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Exactamente, aunque lo has puesto para intentar rebatirme, me das la razón con ese gráfico.
> 
> Las zonas más ricas, son las menos religiosas.  Todas las que están por encima de un 70% son las zonas pobres de hezpaña.
> 
> Y una cosa es decir en una encuesta ''yo ej creoh que hay un dioh que nos protegeh'' y otra cosa es hipotecarte para comprarte un vestido de nazareno.



La cuestión es, cuantas de esas zonas tan laicas y desarrolladas seguirán existiendo dentro de 30 años? Quien no tiene tradición, está muerto.


----------



## fogbugz (16 Abr 2022)

Curiosamente el Halloween es casi seguro una tradicion de Nueva Espana de la cual se apropiaron los yankees.

Al igual que las hamburguesas o la cultura vaquera.

Y tambien hay dudas sobre el Dia de Accion de Gracias.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> naturalmente, usted y su "herario" nos puede mantener indefinidamente. Así se compra la tranquilidad de usted y de España.



Vas de ilustrado (dime de lo que presumes...) por un fallo ortográfico que he cometido, sin embargo no pones mayúsculas. Eso que es, una nueva moda gandaluza en tu tierra? Tan pocos argumentos te quedan ante todo lo que he dicho en el hilo?


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Ahora es culpa de la UE y de cagalonia que aquellos sea un puto erial económico, claro claro...

Y de soros y de los iluminatis ya puestos.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No, tú lo que quieres es no quedar peor de lo que has quedado. Acusas (empiezas tú, yo no he empezado) y cuando te retan a apostar, te cagas en los calzoncillos. A los andaluces os pierde la estética y el brillo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como si el resto de España si tuviera investigación reseñable. jajaja

Escocia 5 millones de habitantes y 10 premios Nobel

España 46 millones y 8 premios Nobel
en relidad 7 perque uno es de Peru


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Caballero, en éste foro la antigüedad es un plus. Además ser catalán (peor si es independentista) es un demérito. Todo lo demás que diga o haga, no importa.



Falacia de antigüedad? Un cuck nace, no se hace.
Por eso mismo, como catalán, extranjero, puedo decir imparcialmente como me fue por esas tierras. No soy parte interesada. No soy madrileño, ni castellano viejo, ni gallego, ni nada. Soy extranjero.
Los andaluces les caeréis mal a los madrileños, que estarán hartos de manteneros, pero no a los catalanes, que lo vemos desde fuera, como algo ajeno. Para mi fue como una estancia en Egipto.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> A ver paletillo.
> 
> El 88% de los centros concertados son católicos (La mayoría de los colegios concertados pertenecen a las patronales católicas FERE (Federación de Religiosos de la Enseñanza)) El 88% de los centros concertados son católicos
> 
> ...



Ahora compara las notas de PISA de Euskadi o Madrid, con las de tu tierra de gandules. A ver si así pillas lo que quiero decir, que veo que te cuesta. Yo te comprendo, la ESO debió ser dura para ti.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Pues ya está, la mayoría de gandaluces ha votado mierda porque ellos mismos son mierda. Aunque os cueste reconocerlo es así.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Vas de ilustrado (dime de lo que presumes...) por un fallo ortográfico que he cometido, sin embargo no pones mayúsculas. Eso que es, una nueva moda gandaluza en tu tierra? Tan pocos argumentos te quedan ante todo lo que he dicho en el hilo?



Ha repasado todas mis respuestas para encontrar algún fallo? Pues seguro que los tengo, no tengo complejos por eso. Pero es más difícil poner una consonante donde no existe, a que te falten acentos o letras (sobre todo si presumes de superioridad cultural). 
De todas maneras no se lo tome a mal, han sido unas risas sanas. No se lo volveré a restregar.


----------



## Alma Khadija (16 Abr 2022)

¡Idolatras!


----------



## Nua (16 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> La cuestión es, cuantas de esas zonas tan laicas y desarrolladas seguirán existiendo dentro de 30 años? Quien no tiene tradición, está muerto.



Pues si tienes en cuenta que en la antigua URRSS comunista que duró desde el 17 hasta la caída del Muro de Berlin ( 1989) y en todo ese tiempo se prohibía la religión , fíjate en como persistió la iglesia ortodoxa y hasta un ejemplar de la KGB como Putin , es uno de sus seguidores aunque sus hechos no sean muy "ortodoxos" que digamos 
De todas formas si las religiones desapareciesen sería porque la religión actual es la de las ideologías políticas , que tienen sus dogmas, sus anatemas, sus santos y sus fieles


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ahora compara las notas de PISA de Euskadi o Madrid, con las de tu tierra de gandules. A ver si así pillas lo que quiero decir, que veo que te cuesta. Yo te comprendo, la ESO debió ser dura para ti.



Para demostrar tu estudio charopaco con quien tienes que compararlo es con la pobre y catolica Galicia que le pega un repaso en ratios educativos a las laicas y desarrolladas PV y Madrid


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Como si el resto de España si tuviera investigación reseñable. jajaja
> 
> Escocia 5 millones de habitantes y 10 premios Nobel
> 
> ...



Maxwell es más conocido por la "fotografía" que por su teoría del electromagnetismo y las ecuaciones que llevan su nombre? Menudo chiste son esos premios.

Mírate la serie del universo mecánico y culturízate, gandaluz.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> La cuestión es, cuantas de esas zonas tan laicas y desarrolladas seguirán existiendo dentro de 30 años? Quien no tiene tradición, está muerto.



No porque siempre habrá cenutrios que crean en la religión y en entes imaginarios. Por muy rico que se sea. El borrego necesita creer en algo para dar sentido a su existencia. La religión es una institución humana que siempre estará latente en cualquier sociedad. Si no es cristianismo, será islamismo o budismo.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Para demostrar tu estudio charopaco con quien tienes que compararlo es con la pobre y catolica Galicia que le pega un repaso en ratios educativos a las laicas y desarrolladas PV y Madrid



Vamos que no quieres compararlo porque ya intuyes los niños gandaluces deben de estar en los últimos puestos.

Galicia pobre? Puede que lo sea con respecto a las ricas, pero muchísimo menos que gandalucía con muchísima más población.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Maxwell es más conocido por la "fotografía" que por su teoría del electromagnetismo y las ecuaciones que llevan su nombre? Menudo chiste son esos premios.
> 
> Mírate la serie del universo mecánico y culturízate, gandaluz.



Aunque te duela Cagaluña 0 premios Nobel y Gandalucia 2 premios Nobel.

Pepuedes desmerecer los premios Nobel lo que quieras pero la realidad es que son los premios con mayor reconocimiento a nivel mundial


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Sencillo.

Religión = Retraso mental.

Los paises con mayor desigualdad, mas pobreza, mas violencia, y peores tasas de alfabetización son los paises donde hay una mayor población religiosa.


----------



## Rodal (16 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sencillo.
> 
> Religión = Retraso mental.
> 
> Los paises con mayor desigualdad, mas pobreza, mas violencia, y peores tasas de alfabetización son los paises donde hay una mayor población religiosa.




por ejemplo el Pol Pot o en Corea del Norte. No paraban de sacar procesiones y así acabaron.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Vamos que no quieres compararlo porque ya intuyes los niños gandaluces deben de estar en los últimos puestos.
> 
> Galicia pobre? Puede que lo sea con respecto a las ricas, pero muchísimo menos que gandalucía con muchísima más población.



Andalucia podrá se pobre pero ahora y siempre ha sido una region mas dinamica que Galicia y PV


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Andalucia podrá se pobre pero ahora y siempre ha sido una region mas dinamica que Galicia y PV



Se dice resiliente, no dinámica, te veo desactualizado con la nueva terminología boomer.

De nada sirve ese ''dinamismo'' (que a saber que entenderás por tal) de dos ciudades, mientras tienes al resto de territorio en la pobreza y emigrando a otras zonas de hezpaña. Si por dinamismo entiendes turismo y servir espetos en la playa....


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Aunque te duela Cagaluña 0 premios Nobel y Gandalucia 2 premios Nobel.
> 
> Pepuedes desmerecer los premios Nobel lo que quieras pero la realidad es que son los premios con mayor reconocimiento a nivel mundial



Me puedes decir de qué eran esos 2 premios nobeles de gandas?
El de Literatura está peor considerado que el de Paz, que ya es decir. El Nobel de Obama o Malala, ya valen más que los nobeles gandas de literatura. El problema es cuando poneis en plan de igualdad los premios de paz y literatura con los de medicina, Física o Química. Y de Matemáticas directamente no hay porque al señor Nobel no le gustaban nada, solo la dinamita. 

Marketing y boca a boca, nada más. Algo de lo que los gandas saben mucho.


----------



## Julius III de Andakatarmo (16 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> IQ medio de la población
> Por debajo de 93 y clima caluroso, los niveles de aborregamiento llevan a hacer cosas tales como las que describe el OP



Soy andaluz y según test de CI tengo 125 puntos. Es decir, me faltarían 5 puntos para llegar a la superdotación. 

Los países nórdicos son más inteligentes por el clima frío y las grasas saludables de pescado presentes en su dieta, como el Omega-3. Caso similar es de los países del este asiático, donde se estima que se encuentran las personas más inteligentes del planeta y cuya dieta tiene un componente importante de pescado. 

Aunque claro, existen otros factores como la genética y la estimulación del sistema nervioso que pueden aumentar el cociente intelectual. Por no mencionar que la civilización occidental surgió a orillas del mediterráneo, osease, en el sur. Grandes genios como Platón y Aristóteles nacieron en Grecia, mientras que las zonas que el gráfico señala de mayor inteligencia vivían en tribus y en constantes guerras, por lo que hay excepciones a la regla.

La explicación que se ha encontrado es que el sistema nervioso tendría que funcionar de una manera más óptima debido al frío y a las duras condiciones de vivir en un clima invernal. Sin embargo, eso no quita que las poblaciones sureñas estén desprovistas de inteligencia o sean incapaces de desarrollarla. Según la historia, todo se resumen a una máxima: la necesidad agudiza el ingenio. Simplemente, las zonas del sur eran más fértiles y no había necesidad de desarrollar las herramientas para la superviviencia.

Los pasos de Semana Santa son obras de arte barroco para las que se requiere una habilidad mayúscula, y que se hayan conservado desde hace dos siglos hasta el día de hoy merece reconocimiento. Más allá del fanatismo religioso, es patrimonio histórico que ha de ser conservado, porque es la misma actitud que la de los yihadistas con las ruinas mesopotámicas.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Ha repasado todas mis respuestas para encontrar algún fallo? Pues seguro que los tengo, no tengo complejos por eso. Pero es más difícil poner una consonante donde no existe, a que te falten acentos o letras (sobre todo si presumes de superioridad cultural).
> De todas maneras no se lo tome a mal, han sido unas risas sanas. No se lo volveré a restregar.



Nadie ha presumido de superioridad cultural gandaluz, solo describo un hecho. Y es que gandalucía con respecto a otras comunidades, es un erial económica, cultural y educativo Y esto os pongáis como os pongáis, es la realidad de vuestra tierra. 

De los gandaluces no tomo nada en serio, no te preocupes.


----------



## platanoes (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> No es que no haya entendido nada, es que para eso abrí el hilo para preguntarlo.
> 
> Ya veo que vais a esas cosas como el que se disfraza de moros y cristianos y que no sois más fanáticos religiosos que el resto de españoles.



No tienes porque angustiarte si no lo comprendes, estás intentando entender algo dentro de tus parámetros mentales, pero nuestro comportamiento en Andalucía escapa de la rigidez de las actuaciones de las personas frias del norte.
Simplemente disfruta todo lo que puedas de tu vida, y no intentes emular a otras culturas que aunque observes felices, puede que esa fecilidad no sea extrapolable, y solamente te llevará a ser más desdichado intentando alcanzar un estado, para el cual no vale el aprendizaje, sino hay que nacer con ese don.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Abr 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> por ejemplo el Pol Pot o en Corea del Norte. No paraban de sacar procesiones y así acabaron.



Pues si. Un claro ejemplo.

Si no conoces el concepto de "fanatismo religioso", el mismo que se usa ahora mismo en corea del norte, por ejemplo, solo me queda preguntarte de que parte de andalucía dices que eres.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Julius III de Andakatarmo dijo:


> Los pasos de Semana Santa son obras de arte barroco para las que se requiere una habilidad mayúscula, y que se hayan conservado desde hace dos siglos hasta el día de hoy merece reconocimiento. Más allá del fanatismo religioso, es patrimonio histórico que ha de ser conservado, porque es la misma actitud que la de los yihadistas con las ruinas mesopotámicas.



Discrepo absolutamente.
La esclavitud fue una tradición y fue abolida, porque los hijos de los negreros tuvieron la mala conciencia que el falto a sus padres. Los hijos fueron mejores que sus padres.

Lo mismo con la tauromaquia. Es una tradición que más tarde o más temprano caerá como fruta madura.

Llorar por un tallo de madera es una paletada demigrante que deja en mal lugar a todos los españoles. Les da una imagen de garrulos y paletos desdentados con altos grados de incesto.

Igual, el wokismo hará su trabajo también en Andalucía, no te quepa duda. Y los viejos no van a durar para siempre, eh? Recuérdalo.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Y


platanoes dijo:


> No tienes porque angustiarte si no lo comprendes, estás intentando entender algo dentro de tus parámetros mentales, pero nuestro comportamiento en Andalucía escapa de la rigidez de las actuaciones de las personas frias del norte.
> Simplemente disfruta todo lo que puedas de tu vida, y no intentes emular a otras culturas que aunque observes felices, puede que esa fecilidad no sea extrapolable, y solamente te llevará a ser más desdichado intentando alcanzar un estado, para el cual no vale el aprendizaje, sino hay que nacer con ese don.



Yo siempre lo he dicho, los andaluces sois de otra raza distinta a la de los españoles más allá de Despeñaperros.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Discrepo absolutamente.
> La esclavitud fue una tradición y fue abolida, porque los hijos de los negreros tuvieron la mala conciencia que el falto a sus padres. Los hijos fueron mejores que sus padres.
> 
> Lo mismo con la tauromaquia. Es una tradición que más tarde o más temprano caerá como fruta madura.
> ...



El razonamiento que veo en mucha gente es que si es una tradición, ya parece que está todo justificado y no se puede criticar.

Y es lo que tu dices, las tradiciones caen y se van generando otras nuevas con el tiempo, es ley de vida. Lo vemos en la tauromaquia, hace 20 años estaba completamente normalizada, y hoy es una sombra de lo que fue. Sigue habiendo afición pero ni de lejos de lo que había antes. Y no es por el gobierno ni las políticas etc, es simplemente por la gente joven pasa de eso y prefiere jugar al fornite.

Lo mismo está pasando con el fútbol, el florentino dijo en una entrevista que la mitad de menores de 20 años ya no seguían el fútbol para nada, prefieren ver streamings en twitch, videojuegos etc...


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yo siempre lo he dicho, los andaluces sois de otra raza distinta a la de los españoles más allá de Despeñaperros.



Tienen muchísima influencia cultural musulmana. Además siempre ha habido mezcla entre marroquíes y gandaluces a nivel étnico, no solo por historia.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me puedes decir de qué eran esos 2 premios nobeles de gandas?
> El de Literatura está peor considerado que el de Paz, que ya es decir. El Nobel de Obama o Malala, ya valen más que los nobeles gandas de literatura. El problema es cuando poneis en plan de igualdad los premios de paz y literatura con los de medicina, Física o Química. Y de Matemáticas directamente no hay porque al señor Nobel no le gustaban nada, solo la dinamita.
> 
> Marketing y boca a boca, nada más. Algo de lo que los gandas saben mucho.



Cuantos premios nobel de medicina, Física o Química tiene Cagaluña? Jajajajaja 

Por lo menos Andalucía destaca en humanidades, cagaluña en nada


----------



## sivigliano (16 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Te compro todo menos lo de la calidad artística, las mejores tallas son de Gregorio Fernández Juan de Juni Alonso Berruguete y cía , lo que ocurre que son esculturas mucho más sobrias y a pelo, las del sur tienen mucho más curro de adornos florales, es otra cosa y para mi gusto menos variada porque parece hay obsesión con la virgen, la mayoría de pasos que veo son de la Virgen sin nada más. Y ojo que por pueblos castellanos grandes hay también procesiones de primer nivel, igual tienen 2 o 3 pasos solo pero son de estos artistas de arriba que eran los Miguel Ángel de la época



En las imágenes podría haber división de opiniones. Juan de Mesa, Martínez Montañés, Pedro Roldán y su hija Luisa Roldán, Juan de Astorga o Ruíz Gijón hicieron obras de primer nivel comparables a los maestros por usted citados. 
Donde no hay color es en el tallado de los pasos, candelería y en los bordados. El exorno floral es lo de menos.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El razonamiento que veo en mucha gente es que si es una tradición, ya parece que está todo justificado y no se puede criticar.
> 
> Y es lo que tu dices, las tradiciones caen y se van generando otras nuevas con el tiempo, es ley de vida. Lo vemos en la tauromaquia, hace 20 años estaba completamente normalizada, y hoy es una sombra de lo que fue. Sigue habiendo afición pero ni de lejos de lo que había antes. Y no es por el gobierno ni las políticas etc, es simplemente por la gente joven pasa de eso y prefiere jugar al fornite.
> 
> Lo mismo está pasando con el fútbol, el florentino dijo en una entrevista que la mitad de menores de 20 años ya no seguían el fútbol para nada, prefieren ver streamings en twitch, videojuegos etc...



Para mí, seguir tradiciones es de débiles. Débiles de mente. De esos de "¿Adónde va Vicente? a dónde va la gente". Yo no soy así. A mí ni mi padre me dice lo que tengo que hacer, lo va a hacer la sociedad o el que dirán?
Tiene más cojones el que no sigue las convenciones, que el borrego que dice amén a todo. Pero los gandaluces no lo ven. Es como una mente colmena. Tendrías que ver como son los entierros y velatorios por esas tierras...



McNulty dijo:


> Tienen muchísima influencia cultural musulmana. Además siempre ha habido mucha mezcla entre marroquíes y gandaluces por historia.



Depende a quién le preguntes, te dirán que son novocastellanos, de esos que repoblaron, con aspecto de Bertín Osborne, genes claramente norteños, y otros te dirán que son mozárabes, rollito Blas Infante, con aspecto de Spiriman, aspecto moruno pero es que encima feo.

Yo creo que les gusta mucho esa ambigüedad y juegan con ello. Venden una imagen de belleza "étnica" por así decirlo, como con las tías del Sacromonte. No son nada del otro mundo, para mí, pero tienen buen cartel porque saben venderlo y explotarlo. Son gente del mercadeo. La gente del norte somos de números, no de vender motos.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Cuantos premios nobel de medicina, Física o Química tiene Cagaluña? Jajajajaja
> 
> Por lo menos Andalucía destaca en humanidades, cagaluña en nada



La "literatura" es un "arte", antaño un lujo de burgueses, que eran los jueces y críticos. No una ciencia . Cuando encumbras unos premios por "científicos" no puedes poner "paz" y "literatura" en el mismo plano. Si hubiera sido un premio de literatura catalán, yo lo hubiera despreciado vilmente.



sivigliano dijo:


> En las imágenes podría haber división de opiniones. Juan de Mesa, Martínez Montañés, Pedro Roldán y su hija Luisa Roldán, Juan de Astorga o Ruíz Gijón hicieron obras de primer nivel comparables a los maestros por usted citados.
> Donde no hay color es en el tallado de los pasos, candelería y en los bordados. El exorno floral es lo de menos.



Todo eso que citas tiene fecha de caducidad, como los yogures.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> XD
> 
> Joder sólo sabéis vomitar falsos vómitos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vientosolar (16 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> IQ medio de la población
> Por debajo de 93 y clima caluroso, los niveles de aborregamiento llevan a hacer cosas tales como las que describe el OP



Y por encima llevan al fanatismo religioso de calvinistas, quemar científicos, quemas de brujas por una Inquisición mil veces peor que la española (los alemanes campeones) , a ideologías fanáticas (alemanes otra vez creadores del nazismo, del comunismo, Marx, etc), a genocidios, a tirar bombas atómicas al prójimo y a un mundo sin sentido. Piénsalo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues ya está, la mayoría de gandaluces ha votado mierda porque ellos mismos son mierda. Aunque os cueste reconocerlo es así.



Tú sí que eres un mierdas resentido.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

Todo eso es cierto, y además es hasta reconocido: los negreros eran mayoritariamente catalanes. Mirad Cuba, los apellidos de los industriales, quienes promocionaron con capital privado el primer ferrocarril del Reino (por aquel entonces) en Cuba, incluso antes de la línea Mataró-Barcelona, la fuerza de la maquina de vapor, Bacardí, Martí, etc, etc. En Puerto Rico tres cuartos de lo mismo. Eran unos negreros de mierda, como Vidal-Quadras, descendiente de familia de esclavistas, de esos que se talaban negras en las plantaciones. Pero levantaron cosas, eran emprendedores. Los andaluces nunca han cometido semejantes empresas. La Feria de Abril se la inventó un catalán, que les enseñó como se tenía que hacer. 

Los andaluces no saben


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, de la hezpaña que te mantiene a ti, y a tus amegos gandaluces cobrando el PER...



Estadísticamente, hay menos porcentaje de población andaluza cobrando el per que mujeres putas en tu familia. Haz números.-


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Estadísticamente, hay menos porcentaje de población andaluza cobrando el per que mujeres putas en tu familia. Haz números.-



Otra de chopitos, y ponme otra caña. Deja el puto whatsapp y mueve el culo de la barra gandul.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Se dice resiliente, no dinámica, te veo desactualizado con la nueva terminología boomer.
> 
> De nada sirve ese ''dinamismo'' (que a saber que entenderás por tal) de dos ciudades, mientras tienes al resto de territorio en la pobreza y emigrando a otras zonas de hezpaña. Si por dinamismo entiendes turismo y servir espetos en la playa....



Dinamismo es Florida con respecto a Montana siendo Montana mas rica (Pib per capita) que Florida o incluso California. Pero Florida no deja de crecer, Miami es conocida en todo el mundo.... y Montana no la conocen ni los propios americanos, estancada con la misma población que hace 100 años.

Montana es el norte de España, paletos endogamicos que se creen algo con crecimientos pauperricos manteniendo Pib per capita gracias a la perdida de poblacion y no con crecimiento economico y con una decadencia brutal. Lo que han sido durante toda la historia cuatro paletos follacabras.



En 1970 los puertos de la fachada atlantica tenian mas trafico que los de la mediterranea. hoy en dia los del mediterraneo concentran el 70% del trafico. El puerto de Algeciras tiene mas trafico portuario que todos los del cantábrico juntos. El puerto de Huelva es el puerto que mas trafico tiene de la atlantica superando al de Bilbao.






https://www.transportexxi.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/TransporteXXI-Puertos-de-España-2021-web.pdf


El aeropuerto de Malaga tiene mas pasajeros que todos los de las regiones de la cornisa cantábrica juntos. El de Sevilla tiene mas que el de Bilbao y los de Jerez, Granada y Almeria mas que los de San Sebastian, Vitoria y Pamplona








Las regiones del norte no hacen mas que perder población y envejecerse.

Galicia ha perdido desde 1900 la mitad de su peso en España por población
Asturias sigue perdiendo población y se sitúa en niveles de la década de los 60
Aulas sin niños: Euskadi ha perdido un 30% de alumnos en sólo una década

En 2020:








Perdida de peso de las ciudades.
En 1970 Bilbao era la sexta ciudad de España, ahora es la decima. No pasaran 5 años para que la supere Alicante








Perdida de peso economico.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Todo eso es cierto, y además es hasta reconocido: los negreros eran mayoritariamente catalanes. Mirad Cuba, los apellidos de los industriales, quienes promocionaron con capital privado el primer ferrocarril del Reino (por aquel entonces) en Cuba, incluso antes de la línea Mataró-Barcelona, la fuerza de la maquina de vapor, Bacardí, Martí, etc, etc. En Puerto Rico tres cuartos de lo mismo. Eran unos negreros de mierda, como Vidal-Quadras, descendiente de familia de esclavistas, de esos que se talaban negras en las plantaciones. Pero levantaron cosas, eran emprendedores. Los andaluces nunca han cometido semejantes empresas. La Feria de Abril se la inventó un catalán, que les enseñó como se tenía que hacer.
> 
> Los andaluces no saben



Solo un cagalan puede decir que los andaluces nunca han cometido semejantes empresas y que los cagalanes han representado algo en America. jajajaja.

Para empezar los andaluces conquistaron y colonizaron America.
Mientras que el cagalan es una mieda de idioma que no sirve para nada, hablado por cuatro cagalanes paletos en Cagaluña. Las variantes andaluzas son uno de los idiomas mas hablados en el mundo ya que entre el 60% y el 70% de los colonizadores de America eran andaluces.








En las ciudades historicas de America no se deja de ver el estilo colonial andaluz y no se ve nada de lapaleta arquitectura cagalana.

Cagaluña







Sevilla


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

Cartagena de Indias














Ronda








Puebla, Mexico








Cadiz


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

La Habana








Priego de Cordoba














Quito


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

Granada (Nicaragua)








Antigua hacienda colonial, ciudad de Ibarra, Ecuador








Cortijo andaluz


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Dinamismo es Florida con respecto a Montana siendo Montana mas rica (Pib per capita) que Florida o incluso California. Pero Florida no deja de crecer, Miami es conocida en todo el mundo.... y Montana no la conocen ni los propios americanos, estancada con la misma población que hace 100 años.
> 
> Montana es el norte de España, paletos endogamicos que se creen algo con crecimientos pauperricos manteniendo Pib per capita gracias a la perdida de poblacion y no con crecimiento economico y con una decadencia brutal. Lo que han sido durante toda la historia cuatro paletos follacabras.
> 
> ...



Estaría bonito que con 8 millones creo que tiene andalucía, no tomaran alguna buena decisión a nivel ciudad. El tema puertos y aeropuertos es de cajón, Turismo a saco que trae inversiones y la gandalucía es la puerta al mediterráneo y la salida a áfrica. Tienen tráfico alto por razones obvias.

Pero estamos hablando de TODA andalucía, que te vas por las ramas. Y la comunidad cogida en general es un auténtico mojón económico. Tendríais que estar compitiendo de tú a tú en todos los sectores con cagaluña o mandril. Y no es el caso. Coño despierta, que el PV con 2M tiene un PIB de 60mil millones de euros, y en gandalucía con 7M tenéis un PIB de solo 150mil millones. No lo entiendes aún o te hago un croquis? Yo entiendo que tengas cariño a tu tierra, pero no niegues lo evidente.

Tenéis un atraso enorme en casi todos los sectores productivos. Y si no fuera por la financiación que recibís tanto del estado central como de la UE estaríais aún peor.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estaría bonito que con 8 millones creo que tiene andalucía, no tomaran alguna buena decisión a nivel ciudad. El tema puertos y aeropuertos es de cajón, Turismo a saco que trae inversiones y la gandalucía es la puerta al mediterráneo y la salida a áfrica. Tienen tráfico alto por razones obvias.
> 
> Pero estamos hablando de TODA andalucía, que te vas por las ramas. Y la comunidad cogida en general es un auténtico mojón económico. Tendríais que estar compitiendo de tú a tú en todos los sectores con cagaluña o mandril. Y no es el caso. Coño despierta, que el PV con 2M tiene un PIB de 60mil millones de euros, y en gandalucía con 7M tenéis un PIB de solo 150mil millones. No lo entiendes aún o te hago un croquis? Yo entiendo que tengas cariño a tu tierra, pero no niegues lo evidente.
> 
> Tenéis un atraso enorme en casi todos los sectores productivos. Y si no fuera por la financiación que recibís tanto del estado central como de la UE estaríais aún peor.



Pero si estoy hablando de dinamicas de creciminto. Que Asturias tiene menos poblacion empleada hoy que hace 50 años. Andalucia tiene mas de 1 millon de trabajadores mas.

Hablas de financiacion cuando Andalucia recibe el 4% de su PIB de las balanzas, Pais Vasco siendo de las mas ricas el 3%, Galicia el 7%, CyL el 9% y Asturias 10%.








Seguramente el país que más leche consume es China, pero no es el país que más leche incorpora en su dieta. Con las balanzas fiscales uno puede comprobar que la balanza fiscal de Andalucía fue de 6.154 millones de saldo positivo.

Asturias con sus 1,07 millones de habitantes se zampa solita 2.060 millones. Los 2,5 millones de habitantes de Castilla y León, el núcleo duro de castizo, recibe 4.612 millones. Dense cuenta de que estas dos comunidades, Asturias y Castilla del Norte, que suman 3,5 millones de habitantes ya suman 6.672 millones, mas que Andalucia.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Pero si estoy hablando de dinamicas de creciminto. Que Asturias tiene menos poblacion empleada hoy que hace 50 años. Andalucia tiene mas de 1 millon de trabajadores mas.
> 
> Hablas de financiacion cuando Andalucia recibe el 4% de su PIB de las balanzas, Pais Vasco siendo de las mas ricas el 3%, Galicia el 7%, CyL el 9% y Asturias 10%.
> 
> ...



Madre mía vaya malabarismos conceptuales haces para no reconocer lo evidente.  Ahora me sacas el tema de las balanzas fiscales.....lo cual no niego, las dos castillas junto con asturias+extremadura son otro erial económico parecido.

Pero la cuestión no son tus cerros de Úbeda, la cuestión es la producción relativa de cada comunidad en PIB . Ahí se ve la realidad cristalina de hezpaña, madrid, PV, Cagaluña, mallorca, un poco valencia y murcia son las que mantienen al resto de comunidades.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Madre mía vaya malabarismos conceptuales haces para no reconocer lo evidente.  Ahora me sacas el tema de las balanzas fiscales.....lo cual no niego, las dos castillas junto con asturias+extremadura son otro erial económico parecido.
> 
> Pero la cuestión no son tus cerros de Úbeda, la cuestión es la producción relativa de cada comunidad en PIB . Ahí se ve la realidad cristalina de hezpaña, madrid, PV, Cagaluña, mallorca, un poco valencia y murcia son las que mantienen al resto de comunidades.



Jajajaj un poco valencia y murcia, y no Malaga y Sevilla

Cosas en las que Malaga supera a ciudades de España mas pobladas

Malaga es la sexta provincia y ciudad mas poblada de España.














Pero:

Málaga es la tercera provincia que más empresas crea, sólo por detrás de Madrid y Barcelona

Málaga es la tercera provincia que más empresas crea, sólo por detrás de Madrid y Barcelona


Málaga es la tercera provincia española donde más empresas se crearon este enero

En concreto, la suma alcanza las 569 nuevas sociedades, el 7% del total creado en toda la geografía española. Madrid, con el 20% de las nuevas operaciones y Barcelona, con el 15%, completan el podio de esta clasificación.

Málaga es la tercera provincia española donde más empresas se crearon este enero


2019 > Málaga es ya la tercera provincia que más crece en habitantes detrás de Madrid y Barcelona

Málaga es ya la tercera provincia que más crece en habitantes detrás de Madrid y Barcelona


2021 > Málaga es la provincia española que más población ganó en el año de la pandemia

Málaga es la provincia española que más población ganó en el año de la pandemia


Málaga se convierte en la tercera ciudad española con mejor oferta cultural







Málaga se convierte en la tercera ciudad española con mejor oferta cultural


Málaga es la tercera ciudad española en inversión inmobiliaria

Se sitúa como la tercera ciudad española en inversión inmobiliaria tras Madrid y Barcelona

Málaga es la tercera ciudad española en inversión inmobiliaria y duplica a Sevilla en la venta de viviendas


Málaga es ya la tercera ciudad de España con mayor volumen de empresas del sector de los videojuegos

Málaga es ya la tercera ciudad de España con mayor volumen de empresas del sector de los videojuegos


Málaga se posiciona como la tercera gran alternativa de inversión

Según datos de CBRE, el alto interés de fondos y promotores especializados en adquirir nuevos desarrollos y activos industriales y logísticos posiciona a Málaga como la tercera gran alternativa de inversión detrás de Madrid y Barcelona.

https://www.vidaeconomica.com/2021/...omo-la-tercera-gran-alternativa-de-inversion/


Málaga supera a Barcelona en demanda de vivienda nueva y se coloca segunda

Málaga supera a Barcelona en demanda de vivienda nueva


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Jajajaj un poco valencia y murcia, y no Malaga y Sevilla
> 
> Cosas en las que Malaga supera a ciudades de España mas pobladas
> 
> ...



LOL no te entra tío, que hablamos de COMUNIDADES AUTÓNOMAS EN SU CONJUNTO, NO DE CIUDADES POR SEPARADO.

Malaga es una isla en todo andalucía. Y ya va siendo hora de que crezca alguna ciudad y se ponga en el TOP.

Pero vamos, hay un indicador mejor de los que has puesto para comparar 'el dinamismo' de una ciudad, que es el paro.

Malaga 20% de paro.
Sevilla 20% de paro.
Irún o Donostia 9% de paro.
Madrid 8% de paro.

No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## lapetus (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos



Más bien ésto.
El Rocío es una feria de Abril móvil donde se bebe y se consume coca. Casi no se puede considerar acto religioso.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> LOL no te entra tío, que hablamos de COMUNIDADES AUTÓNOMAS EN SU CONJUNTO, NO DE CIUDADES POR SEPARADO.
> 
> Malaga es una isla en todo andalucía. Y ya va siendo hora de que crezca alguna ciudad y se ponga en el TOP.
> 
> ...



Que la tasa de paro es el mejor indicador para comparar 'el dinamismo' de una ciudad?. Claro que si...

Huesca, Teruel y Soria. Locomotoras de España








Madrid, Barcelona, Málaga y Valencia, las provincias que tiran del empleo

Madrid lidera en solitario la creación de empleo, totalizando una quinta parte de los nuevos afiliados a la Seguridad Social el último año (160.606 empleos más que en 2020) seguida, a bastante distancia, de Barcelona (97.274), Málaga (41.302), Valencia (40.916) y Alicante (35.748). *Sólo estas cinco provincias concentran casi la mitad de todos los nuevos empleos en toda España a lo largo del último año*.

Estas provincias van seguidas de Sevilla (con 29.028 nuevos puestos de trabajo), Las Palmas (26.658), Santa Cruz de Tenerife (23.576), Cádiz (18.164), Gerona (16.138), Granada (15.610) o La Coruña (15.561), provincias muchas de ellas con un alto peso del turismo y la industria.

En términos relativos: Madrid (con un 5% más de empleo que en 2020), Málaga (6,9%) y Alicante (5,5%), De hecho, *Málaga es la que lidera este ránking*

Madrid, Barcelona, Málaga y Valencia, las provincias que tiran del empleo


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Solo un cagalan puede decir que los andaluces nunca han cometido semejantes empresas y que los cagalanes han representado algo en America. jajajaja.
> 
> Para empezar los andaluces conquistaron y colonizaron America.
> Mientras que el cagalan es una mieda de idioma que no sirve para nada, hablado por cuatro cagalanes paletos en Cagaluña. Las variantes andaluzas son uno de los idiomas mas hablados en el mundo ya que entre el 60% y el 70% de los colonizadores de America eran andaluces.
> ...





Me encanta como se pican los flanes de luces. Veis ahora porque son tan fanáticos de los berridos, los quejios y los teatrillos? Aquí lo tenéis. Son unas drama queen, mal.

1) Fueron los extremeños, como Francisco Pizarro o Hernán Cortés. No gandas. Lo siento, no ha colado. Try again.
2) Catalunya fue vetada para el comercio con las Américas, está sobradamente documentado, y Sevilla tenía el monopolio del comercio. De ahí viene el señorito andaluz engominado y tradicional, viviendo de rentas antiquísimas.
3) El primer tramo de ferrocarril se construyo en Cuba
4) "Entre los indianos retornados a Cataluña, es destacable la figura de Miguel Biada Buñol, que tras dedicarse a la marina mercante durante toda su vida entre Maracaibo y la Habana, fue el impulsor hasta 1848 del Ferrocarril Barcelona-Mataró, primera línea férrea de la península ibérica y segunda de España tras el Ferrocarril La Habana-Güines. Fue miembro de las Cortes Generales. Invirtió toda o la mayor parte de su fortuna en este proceso muriendo antes de su inauguración.

También son destacables José Xifré y Casas, Facundo Bacardí, Agustí Vilaret, Josep Maria Huertas, etc.17

El marqués de Comillas, montañés de origen, se estableció en Barcelona a su vuelta a España.



PD: Ahora tienes a los afrocentristas usanos diciendo por YT que los moros de Al-Andalus eran en realidad niggas, no siriacos del imperio Omeya. He visto incluso coloquios gandaluces hablando de la "negritud" de Andalucía , por ponientes andaluzas, seguramente catadoras de polla negra.









Los indianos







www.municipisindians.cat












Indiano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








McNulty dijo:


> Estaría bonito que con 8 millones creo que tiene andalucía, no tomaran alguna buena decisión a nivel ciudad. El tema puertos y aeropuertos es de cajón, Turismo a saco que trae inversiones y la gandalucía es la puerta al mediterráneo y la salida a áfrica. Tienen tráfico alto por razones obvias.
> 
> Pero estamos hablando de TODA andalucía, que te vas por las ramas. Y la comunidad cogida en general es un auténtico mojón económico. Tendríais que estar compitiendo de tú a tú en todos los sectores con cagaluña o mandril. Y no es el caso. Coño despierta, que el PV con 2M tiene un PIB de 60mil millones de euros, y en gandalucía con 7M tenéis un PIB de solo 150mil millones. No lo entiendes aún o te hago un croquis? Yo entiendo que tengas cariño a tu tierra, pero no niegues lo evidente.
> 
> Tenéis un atraso enorme en casi todos los sectores productivos. Y si no fuera por la financiación que recibís tanto del estado central como de la UE estaríais aún peor.



Esos 8 millones solo sirven para que venga una anglo como la Duquesa de Alba, o su hijo, un Cayetano de la vida, y los ponga firmes, con un ejercito de manijeros mercenarios que los alienan. Si han salido a flote es por la calidad de sus mujeres. Los hombres no valen ni para tomar por culo.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Que la tasa de paro es el mejor indicador para comparar 'el dinamismo' de una ciudad?. Claro que si...
> 
> Huesca, Teruel y Soria. Locomotoras de España
> 
> ...



Es que vaya mapa, vaya MAPA, BRWTAL. Sobra cualquier respuesta amego, tu mismo te contestas. Que horror lo de gandalucía, vaya puto erial. Un 30% de paro en huelva.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es que vaya mapa, vaya MAPA, BRWTAL. Sobra cualquier respuesta amego, tu mismo te contestas. Que horror lo de gandalucía, vaya puto erial. Un 30% de paro en huelva.



55% en Cadiz. En Granada irá por 40% o así. Están pa dar lecciones estos.
Ahora, para hacerse los vivos con el trabajo en negro, para eso sí.


----------



## McNulty (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me encanta como se pican los flanes de luces. Veis ahora porque son tan fanáticos de los berridos, los quejios y los teatrillos? Aquí lo tenéis. Son unas drama queen, mal.
> 
> 1) Fueron los extremeños, como Francisco Pizarro o Hernán Cortés. No gandas. Lo siento, no ha colado. Try again.
> 2) Catalunya fue vetada para el comercio con las Américas, está sobradamente documentado, y Sevilla tenía el monopolio del comercio. De ahí viene el señorito andaluz engominado y tradicional, viviendo de rentas antiquísimas.
> ...



Me dio mucho cringe cuando estuve en Sevilla, corrillos de señoritos y niños de papá tomando el vermú por el centro, todos con camisas y repeinados, y en el parque de al lado grupillos de canis y gitanos pidiéndote dinero primoh tieneh un euroh premoh un segarroh.

Sigue habiendo esa división brutal entre señoritos e hijos de, y el resto, que es lumpen emigrante que vive pidiendo perdón a estos últimos. Apenas hay clase media.

Yo me quedo con las canarias, pero sí, cuanto más al sur, suelen ser más agradecidas.


----------



## Roquete (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Verguenza ajena adorando virgenes....
> 
> Cuando podrian estar adorando a asesinos:
> O adorando a gordos sebosos:
> O la barbarie:



Vergüenza (con diéresis, que te gusta lo español, pero no tanto; la "verguenza" no sabemos lo que es) ajena la que da el espectáculo en sí mismo, sin compararlo con nada más. 

Es un espectáculo de la España tercer mundista (vamos, de España). Insisto: si Cristo les viera se moriría de ataque de vergüenza (verguenza para tí) ajena.

La religión en general, pero en particular la forma en la que el ciudadano medio la entiende (gente de todo el mundo), es una broma de mal gusto.


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me dio mucho cringe cuando estuve en Sevilla, corrillos de señoritos y niños de papá tomando el vermú por el centro, todos con camisas y repeinados, y en el parque de al lado grupillos de canis y gitanos pidiéndote dinero primoh tieneh un euroh premoh un segarroh.
> 
> Sigue habiendo esa división brutal entre señoritos e hijos de, y el resto, que es lumpen emigrante que vive pidiendo perdón a estos últimos. Apenas hay clase media.
> 
> Yo me quedo con las canarias, pero sí, cuanto más al sur, suelen ser más agradecidas.



No he estado nunca en las Canarias. Suelen tener un hermanamiento con Gandalucía, por aquello de ser del sur, y el habla. No son tan marrónidas como las venden.
Pero si lo pienso, a los nativos canarios, los guanches, los pasaron a bayoneta, así que no deberá quedar ADN nativo. Cuando un veneco o un paisa dicen que sus antepasados venían de las canarias, deben referirse a los castellanos que ahí se asentaron.

EN realidad, los únicos grandes grupos étnicos en la peninsula son los castellanos, celtas por la cornisa cantabrica, mahometanos por el sur, pueblos iberos que constituyen el sustrato, y franco-carolingios por el flanco catalán. Los demás, como los andaluces y canarios y balearicos, son repoblaciones de los grandes grupos étnicos.
Los vascuences eran y son demasiado minoritarios para tenerlos en cuenta en ninguna consideración genetica.


----------



## Roquete (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mí igual, me da mucho vergüenza ajena ver a miles de bonobos llorando y rezando a un dios imaginario. Es como ver a los islamistas dando vueltas a la meca, o a los negros del áfrica con sus ritos zulúes. Puede ser un espectáculo desde el punto de vista antropológico y turístico, pero si le das más vueltas, es una demostración de ignorancia y atraso cultural tremendos.
> 
> Menos mal que este tipo de tradiciones con el tiempo irán perdiendo fuerza, por los jóvenes que ya pasan de religiones y fanatismos.
> 
> Y no es ninguna casualidad que la zona más pobre de la península sea la más religiosa.





comors dijo:


>



Es que España tiene una población muy longeva. Ya veremos en unos 30-40 años...nos quedará una legión de adoradores de alguna otra cosa (porque el ciudadano medio no sabe estar sin supersticiones de algún tipo).


----------



## 8=> (16 Abr 2022)

Hilo antigandaluz del día.

Ya vale de meterse con ellos, hombre.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> 55% en Cadiz. En Granada irá por 40% o así. Están pa dar lecciones estos.
> Ahora, para hacerse los vivos con el trabajo en negro, para eso sí.



Que si, que mucho paro pero donde no hay mas que jubilados y emigrados no hay paro:

*Alicante, Málaga y Baleares crean mas empleo que 30 provincias del norte*

Alicante, Málaga y Baleares han creado 457.000 puestos de trabajo en cinco años, o el 15% del total cuando entre las tres son el 10% del mercado. Las tres con mas de 150.000 nuevos empleos.

Las 30 provincias (incluyendo ciudades autónomas) con menos tirón laboral han creado, entre todas, 440.000 puestos de trabajo. Todas están en el interior del país o en la zona Norte.
Toda Castilla y León y tres provincias manchegas, además de Lugo, Ourense y la cornisa cantábrica excepto Bizkaia (con un crecimiento también escaso), además de Navarra, La Rioja, Teruel, Huesca, si bien estas dos muestran algo más de resistencia.

Seis provincias acaparan la creación de empleo desde lo peor de la crisis

En Asturias casi el 40% de la renta de los hogares procede de transferencias sociales (paguitas)

Y el 18% de la renta de los hogares asturianos procede de transferencias no financiadas con sus cotizaciones o, lo que es lo mismo, casi uno de cada cuatro euros de la renta disponible de los hogares asturianos son transferencias automáticas desde otras comunidades.

Extremadura, Galicia, Castilla y León y Cantabria tienen también más del 10% de su renta procedente de transferencias no financiadas con sus cotizaciones sociales.

Las pensiones y el paro sostienen la economía de todo el oeste de España


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Que si, que mucho paro pero donde no hay mas que jubilados y emigrados no hay paro:
> 
> *Alicante, Málaga y Baleares crean mas empleo que 30 provincias del norte*
> 
> ...



Para echarle mierda a Extremadura por su paro, no son malagueños ni gandaluces, pero para atribuirse a sus conquistadores extremeños de America, entonces si que son gandaluces como dios manda.

Aclarate pishita. O una cosa o la otra. Renegais de Extremadura cuando se muestra muy pobre pero os columpais de ella para otras cosas? Como va eso?


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me dio mucho cringe cuando estuve en Sevilla, corrillos de señoritos y niños de papá tomando el vermú por el centro, todos con camisas y repeinados, y en el parque de al lado grupillos de canis y gitanos pidiéndote dinero primoh tieneh un euroh premoh un segarroh.
> 
> Sigue habiendo esa división brutal entre señoritos e hijos de, y el resto, que es lumpen emigrante que vive pidiendo perdón a estos últimos. Apenas hay clase media.
> 
> Yo me quedo con las canarias, pero sí, cuanto más al sur, suelen ser más agradecidas.





Can Pistraus dijo:


> Para echarle mierda a Extremadura por su paro, no son malagueños ni gandaluces, pero para atribuirse a sus conquistadores extremeños de America, entonces si que son gandaluces como dios manda.
> 
> Aclarate pishita. O una cosa o la otra. Renegais de Extremadura cuando se muestra muy pobre pero os columpais de ella para otras cosas? Como va eso?



Si es cierto que los extremeños tambien tubieron importancia en la conquista de America junto los andaluces. Lo que no encuentras es un cagalan, andaban ordeñando vacas en el monte jajajaja

Muestras algunos indianos, mas bien negreros(algo propio de cagalanes que son de naturaleza supremacista). Mientras tanto un andaluz Bartolomé de las Casas fue el primer hombre de la Historia que acuñó la expresión "derechos humanos".

Tu me muestras una lista de negreros esclavista cagalanes, yo te muestro la lista de colonizadores andaluces, algo propio de civilizaciones avanzadas:

Rodrigo de Triana, primer europeo en avistar tierras americanas. Andaluz

El sevillano Juan de Esquivel, conquista Jamaica.

El jiennense Cristóbal de Olid conquista desvinculado de Hernán Cortés, la América Central.

El egabrense Francisco Hernández o Fernández de Córdoba, conquista las tierras de la actual Nicaragua. Hernández de Córdoba lleva a cabo la fundación de dos de las más importantes ciudades de la actual Nicaragua: Granada y León.

Gonzalo Jiménez de Quesada, cordobés según unos, granadino según otros funda en la meseta de Bogotá la ciudad de Santa Fe

Jorge Robledo es natural de Úbeda funda Santiago de Cali y Popayán, ciudad esta última de la que llega a ser alcalde. Erige los asentamientos de Cartago y Anserma como gobernador de Antioquía.

Alvaro Núñez Cabeza de Vaca , jerezano de nacimiento, protagonista de una de las aventuras más espectaculares de la conquista de América. Forma parte de la expedición de Pánfilo de Narváez a la península de Florida, a cuyas costas arriba como náufrago junto a otros compañeros. Con dos de ellos recorre a pie toda la parte meridional de los actuales Estados Unidos, más de 10.000 kilómetros. Después de numerosas penalidades Cabeza de Vaca llega a México.
.
.
.

Recuerda que cuando la peninsula iberica ha sido relevante en el mundo ha sido por andalucia. Cuando Andalucia decayo en el Siglo XIX supuso la decadencia de España. Con Cagaluña, PV y Mandril España no pinta nada en Europa y el mundo.

La Betica dando el considerado mejor emperador romano, donde Roma llegó a su maxima extension.







En la Edad Media según los testimonios arqueológicos, Cordoba llegó a contar con alrededor de un millón de habitantes hacia el siglo X, siendo la ciudad más grande, culta y opulenta de todo el mundo.
Llegó a ser lugar de peregrinación para los musulmanes. Una publicación dice: «Su carácter sagrado sólo lo superaba La Meca y [...] el visitarla absolvía a los fieles de la obligación de hacer el peregrinaje a Arabia». Igualmente, la ciudad contaba con una famosa universidad y una biblioteca pública que contenía unos 400 000 volúmenes. Había veintisiete escuelas gratuitas para enseñar a los niños pobres, y el nivel de alfabetización, tanto de los niños como de las niñas, era muy alto. Los jóvenes que pertenecían a la nobleza de los reinos católicos del norte de España recibían su educación en la corte mora, y las mujeres ricas de Francia encargaban en Córdoba sus trajes más elegantes. La ciudad estaba adornada con jardines, cascadas y lagos artificiales, y mediante un acueducto, se suministraba agua dulce en abundancia a las fuentes y los baños públicos, de los que, según un cronista musulmán, había setecientos. Por toda la ciudad podían verse suntuosos palacios, uno de los cuales, Al-Zahra (Medina Azahara), a las afueras de Córdoba, requirió veinticinco años y el duro trabajo de 10 000 obreros para completarse. Sus ruinas testifican aún hoy su anterior grandeza.

Hasta que castilla no conquisto Andalucia Castilla no dejo de ser mas que un reino sin importancia e influencia en la meseta castellana.
El viaje de Colon fue acordado en Granada donde estan enterrados los Reyes Catolicos y partio de Palos (Huelva).
La primera vuelta al mundo se inicio y termino en Sevilla.
Tras el descubrimiento de América en 1492, Sevilla se convirtió en el centro económico del Imperio español. Los Reyes Católicos fundaron la Casa de Contratación, desde donde se dirigían y contrataban los viajes, controlaban las riquezas que entraban de América y, junto con la Universidad de Mercaderes, regulaban las relaciones con el Nuevo Mundo.
Durante el siglo XVI la ciudad experimentó un gran desarrollo y transformación, que dio lugar a la construcción de algunos de los edificios más importantes del centro histórico. La ciudad llegó a ser un centro multicultural, lo que ayudaría al florecimiento de las artes, y a que desempeñase un papel importante en el Siglo de Oro español. Destacaron entonces las fábricas de jabón, la artesanía de la lana y de la seda, y la cerámica sevillana.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (16 Abr 2022)

Un poco especialitos si que se ponen durante estas fiestas, y dan material para muchas chanzas y chascarrilos, las cosas como son 


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">Mientras tanto en Pakistán <a href="https://t.co/IIOYNVPLd2">pic.twitter.com/IIOYNVPLd2</a></p>&mdash; (@Albert_Edero) <a href="">April 19, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Dicho esto, mil veces mejor que se conserven estas tradiciones y no pierdan terreno ante chorradas como el Halloween y otras peores que nos importan los anglos.


----------



## Can Pistraus (17 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Si es cierto que los extremeños tambien tubieron importancia en la conquista de America junto los andaluces. Lo que no encuentras es un cagalan, andaban ordeñando vacas en el monte jajajaja



Tú de cual eres? Moro o novocastellano? Os repoblaron los castellanos o seguís siendo morunos? No me ha quedado claro.


Elé, elé, ozú, miarma


----------



## Can Pistraus (17 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


>



El retrato robot de vascos, navarros, castellanos, asturianos y gallegos es preciso. Mis dieses.
Pero el de los gandaluces no se parece ni mijita. El pelo debería ser 4C, 5 tonos más oscuro y mucho más prognatismo.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (17 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Si es cierto que los extremeños tambien tubieron importancia en la conquista de America junto los andaluces. Lo que no encuentras es un cagalan, andaban ordeñando vacas en el monte jajajaja
> 
> Muestras algunos indianos, mas bien negreros(algo propio de cagalanes que son de naturaleza supremacista). Mientras tanto un andaluz Bartolomé de las Casas fue el primer hombre de la Historia que acuñó la expresión "derechos humanos".
> 
> ...



De verdad que en una competición a ver quién es más subnormal, si el separata o tú, el ganador queda desierto por falta de unanimidad de los jueces. Sois los DOS tan SUBNORMALES, que no podéis llegar a un grado mayor ni entrenando todos los días.


----------



## Nua (17 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Si es cierto que los extremeños tambien tubieron importancia en la conquista de America junto los andaluces. Lo que no encuentras es un cagalan, andaban ordeñando vacas en el monte jajajaja
> 
> Muestras algunos indianos, mas bien negreros(algo propio de cagalanes que son de naturaleza supremacista). Mientras tanto un andaluz Bartolomé de las Casas fue el primer hombre de la Historia que acuñó la expresión "derechos humanos".
> 
> ...



Dices tú : Lo que no encuentras es un cagalan, andaban ordeñando vacas en el monte jajajaja . La Historia te contradice , fíjate 

**Pedro de Margarit* con 200 catalanes, participó en el 2º viaje de Colón
**Jaime Rasqui* tomó parte en la conquista del Rio de la Plata 
* *Juan Orpi* , fundó Nueva Barcelona en Venezuela 
* El leridano *Gaspar de Portolá* conquistó California. 

Y eso sin contar la cantidad de catalanes que acabaron trasladándose a Andalucía para rentar negocios con América ,debido a que los reyes de España privilegiaron el Atlántico frente al Mediterráneo a través de los puertos de Cádiz y Sevilla


----------



## 8=> (17 Abr 2022)

Ya vale de meterse con los gandalucíes, hijos de puta. El hilo era un simple troleo a ver si espabilan y salen de la edad media y dejan de parasitar y se nos ha ido de las manos.

Emirato de Al-Gandalucía independiente ya.


----------



## 8=> (17 Abr 2022)

*Y que dejen de hacer chistes y creerse graciosos que no tienen puta gracia en Europa.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (17 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> El espectáculo africano que montan en Semana Santa o el Rocío es tela. Se matan por llevar a la Virgen y dejarse el cuello y le cantan saetas y etc. Peores que los moros con Alá.
> 
> ¿De qué va ese rollo? ¿Son tan fanáticos de verdad o son tan ateos como todo el mundo pero se montan sus postureos en sus cofradías para beber, fiestear y follar?



Son muy litúrgicos pero no son espacialmente religiosos. Los verdaderos religiosos están en algunas provincias de la comunidad de Castilla León y también en el País Vasco sobre todo Vitoria y S. Sebastián


----------



## 8=> (17 Abr 2022)

España, Turquía y Rusia, países divididos en dos continentes.


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (18 Abr 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Un poco especialitos si que se ponen durante estas fiestas, y dan material para muchas chanzas y chascarrilos, las cosas como son
> 
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">Mientras tanto en Pakistán <a href="https://t.co/IIOYNVPLd2">pic.twitter.com/IIOYNVPLd2</a></p>&mdash; (@Albert_Edero) <a href="">April 19, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> ...



Patético en el peor sentido de la palabra, y estas ridículas muestras de superchería hay que respetarlas porque si no es que eres clasista, antiespañol y no se que chorradas más.


----------



## Calahan (18 Abr 2022)

Sigue siendo falso porque comparado con los mismo Borbones fue NADA.


----------

